# Welcome to the SchiitShow!



## Jason Stoddard

*Three new products.*
*Two new ideas.*
  
*One SchiitShow!*
  
 Yes, that’s right. We’re doing our own show. Why? Because we weren't ready for the SF/Bay Area meet in July, and I’m too lazy to go back to the UK for CanJam London later this year. (Don’t worry, Electromod will have you covered there with the same new products we’re showing at the SchiitShow.)
  
 And it’ll be a helluva show. We’re introducing three new products, all available for immediate shipment (fingers crossed…I’m writing this about a month in advance here.)
  
 So what are we introducing?
  
 Well, I can’t say much…other than all of the products will cost less than Ragnarok or Yggdrasil. And that they’ll all be one-and-only products in the personal audio realm. And that the two new ideas that are wrapped up in these products make them really, really interesting (at least in our biased opinion.) And that we hope you can spend some time with us and enjoy them.
  
 In the meantime, I’m sure you’ll all have a great time guessing what they are.
  
RSVP to see us at Hotel MDR on August 15, 2015…and we’ll see you there!


----------



## warrenpchi

Woo hoo!


----------



## Insidious Meme

Immediate shipping? I like the sound of that.


----------



## vocalstrance

Let the guessing game begin.
  
 I just hope it is a product that can be put to use in my systems.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Hoping the [REDACTED] will be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali


----------



## Tuco1965

New Schiit. My wallet's scared already.


----------



## Netforce

I'll be there and will see what all this schit is about...


----------



## Byronb

I will be there as well, can't wait!


----------



## Vartan




----------



## Stillhart

I'll be there!  I've been looking forward to this since Jason teased a new product back at Canjam.


----------



## artur9

This is cruel and inhumane.  Making us wait a month.


----------



## mab1376

Better not be a Lyr 3, i just ordered a Lyr 2 on Sat!


----------



## lramirez1959

A new DAC ? More Compact than Yggi ? Same SQ than Yggi ?
 Please tell me, promise no to tell !!!


----------



## jaywillin

oh goody goody !!


----------



## Kamakahah

A show that's chock-full of schiit? I'm there. 
I have an idea what to expect, and it's got me pretty excited.


----------



## magiccabbage

SCHIITSTORM


----------



## zabzaf

Hey @Jason Stoddard...I know you are planning on hosting the event in sunny CA, but can I interest you in a similar event in lovely Detroit, MI? We have plenty of world-class microbreweries here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## Stingy49

Looks Schiity. Hope I can make it!


----------



## Otheronek

OMG Redacted is being release!


----------



## senorx12562

tuco1965 said:


> New Schiit. My wallet's scared already.


 
 My wallet is always scared except when it is empty, like now. Maybe it's the $ that's scared?


----------



## StanD

Uh Oh.


----------



## MarcelE

mab1376 said:


> Better not be a Lyr 3, i just ordered a Lyr 2 on Sat!



Well I hope it's not a new Asgard as I have just ordered that. It's not shipped yet so maybe I should cancel?


----------



## XERO1

_*Yesssssss!!!!*_
  
  
        I'm so freakin' there!!!


----------



## mab1376

marcele said:


> Well I hope it's not a new Asgard as I have just ordered that. It's not shipped yet so maybe I should cancel?


 
  
 I'm considering it as mine hasn't shipped.


----------



## Rodmunch

marcele said:


> Well I hope it's not a new Asgard as I have just ordered that. It's not shipped yet so maybe I should cancel?


 

 I just ordered a Magni 2 Uber a couple days ago. It better not be a Magni 2 Super Duper Uber.


----------



## manywelps

I think they said they weren't doing any product line updates this year, so you shouldn't need to cancel...


----------



## warrenpchi

I'm finding this highly entertaining.


----------



## theblueprint

Wish I could be there, but have exams. Hoping to hear great news about Yggy tech spilling into Bifrost and gungnir.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm predicting a barometric recording device that's used to predict local weather patterns. It's designed to give audiophiles time to disconnect sensitive gear before hazardous weather strikes. It'll be known as the Schiit Storm.


----------



## Mr.Tom

jason stoddard said:


> *Three new products.*
> *Two new ideas.*
> 
> *One SchiitShow!*
> ...


 

 Where the heck were you at the SF meet? Half the day there was no one manning the booth, and when the kid was there, he did not know all that much. next time leave the gear, and show up yourself! We'd like to talk with you.


----------



## JEspina456

I second the vote for a Detroit show. A lot of Schiit supporters here. 

Three new products. Yikes.


----------



## audiofrk

My prediction


Karaoke machine.


----------



## AxelCloris

jespina456 said:


> I second the vote for a Detroit show. A lot of Schiit supporters here.
> 
> Three new products. Yikes.


 
  
 There's going to be a ton of Schiit gear at a Chicago meet in August. I'm not sure if there will be any of the new line but if you're willing to make the drive we always have room for more!


----------



## JEspina456

axelcloris said:


> There's going to be a ton of Schiit gear at a Chicago meet in August. I'm not sure if there will be any of the new line but if you're willing to make the drive we always have room for more!




Hmmm. A trip to Chicago is always a good idea. What dates/times/location? We are having a meet here in the Detroit area as well in Sept.


----------



## NA Blur

E-Stat amp and a new DAC/amp combo would be interesting.


----------



## xuan87

Can anyone elaborate on what is meant by "one-and-only products"?


----------



## warrenpchi

xuan87 said:


> Can anyone elaborate on what is meant by "one-and-only products"?


 
  
 Unique.


----------



## xuan87

warrenpchi said:


> Unique.


 
  
 3 new products, but only 2 new ideas, so..... I'm guessing 2 of the new products are related to each other but maybe of different price tiers?


----------



## fotomeow

xuan87 said:


> Can anyone elaborate on what is meant by "one-and-only products"?


 

 I know, I know, what a teaser ... unless we are just totally reading into it. 
  
 But, I'm surprised Schist still only has a low end/entry level DAC/Amp combo (Fulla). I'm not knocking it, just that their competitors have many
 DAC/Amp combo pieces, and Schist doesn't. Until maybe now ....


----------



## Insidious Meme

Hmm. I'll guess too.

An AM/FM shower radio.


----------



## xuan87

fotomeow said:


> I know, I know, what a teaser ... unless we are just totally reading into it.
> 
> But, I'm surprised Schist still only has a low end/entry level DAC/Amp combo (Fulla). I'm not knocking it, just that their competitors have many
> DAC/Amp combo pieces, and Schist doesn't. Until maybe now ....


 
  
 Schiit has said before, and have said just recently that they see no logic in having a DAC+Amp combo piece, especially for desktop gears. The biggest disadvantage of combo pieces is that if you want to replace either the DAC or the amp, you'll have to replace the whole piece, so they will much rather keep them separate. I won't be expecting any combo pieces from them any time soon. Maybe a portable unit if they ever find interest in it (which they also said before they have no interest to, given the available choices out there).
  
 They don't like to do what their competitors are doing, they rather do what no one else is doing. So when you say that their competitors have many XX, there is a good chance Schiit is not going to come out with XX, unless they can come out with a revolutionary XX (like the Yggdrasil).


----------



## manywelps

If it's an <$500 E-stat amp, I'm going to be annoyed because I just ordered an SRM-1MK2 Pro yesterday...


----------



## theblueprint

xuan87 said:


> 3 new products, but only 2 new ideas, so..... I'm guessing 2 of the new products are related to each other but maybe of different price tiers?




Nope. One will be an upgrade (Bifrost or Gungnir), and two will be brand new products.


----------



## Stillhart

I love how fully half the posts in here are "I hope it's NOT xxx...". 
  
 Cup is half full, folks!  I hope it's speech-to-text device called the Schiit Talker or maybe a pair of spherical desktop speakers called Schiit Balls.  Perhaps even a single bluetooth speaker with a big wide array of speakers perched atop a thin base called a Schiit Takke.


----------



## AxelCloris

Perhaps they have some revolutionary interlocking blocks that will be used in construction. They could call them Schiit Bricks.


----------



## xuan87

theblueprint said:


> Nope. One will be an upgrade (Bifrost or Gungnir), and two will be brand new products.


 
  
 I certainly hope one will be a Bifrost upgrade! But I doubt so seeing that they're supposed to be one-and-only products.


----------



## warrenpchi

xuan87 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Unique.
> ...


 

 I'm not allowed to say, so you'll have to keep guessing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Or not.


----------



## theblueprint

A multibit 





xuan87 said:


> I certainly hope one will be a Bifrost upgrade! But I doubt so seeing that they're supposed to be one-and-only products.




Well a multibit upgrade board for bifrost and gungnir is definitely a one and only unique product!


----------



## bflat

So should I send my Gungnir back to Schiit now with a blank check?


----------



## Netforce

Schiit is proud to announce an official partnership with Marvel on the upcoming Thor movie!
  
 Thor's mighty hammer, Mjolnir, makes a comeback by being an actual Mjolnir!

  
 Be on the edge of your seat as Thor faces off against his brother Loki!

  
 Pardon the 10 seconds I spent on gimp making this.


----------



## upsguys88

This is why I'm lucky to live in LA!!


----------



## Stillhart

upsguys88 said:


> This is why I'm lucky to live in LA!!


 
  
 I knew there had to be a reason people lived in LA!  *ba dump tsss!*
  
 On a completely serious note, I think it's going to be a new line of Schiit products inspired by Thailand called Phucket Schiit.


----------



## matt8268

They are releasing their new Electrostatic Amp Terminal. The amp has an optional terminal module that uses a die to press electrostatic headphones at home for use with the amp. I will be purchasing the fully configured EAT Schiit and Die.


----------



## Jeff Y

Solid state tubes maybe?
 Just maybe.


----------



## Capt369

I'm hoping for a cdp. Fat chance though.


----------



## audiofrk

schiit turntable? all metal with advance digital filter for pitch stability.


----------



## Stillhart

Maybe it'll be covers for your unused audio ports on your equipment.  The cheap ones are always falling out, but not these!  The new Schiit Stay-ins!


----------



## ElectroMod

Well i also know what's coming and money offers are welcome for the pre view information. On a real note we will have all the new products ready for you to listen to at Canjam UK only two weeks after the Schiit show (sounds so crazy when you say it like that) so please form a orderly line at Canjam UK, i hope to see you all there. Mark


----------



## Jeff Y

electromod said:


> Well i also know what's coming and *money offers are welcome for the pre view information*.


 
 ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just what???


----------



## alazhaarp

Omg, cancel the ordeer! cancel the orderrrr!!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

One will be a Desktop dac/amp.

Calling it now. They were against it at first, but with the release of the Fulla, those old prejudices have turned into Schiit sniping some sales from other companies in a segment for audiophiles that WANT all-in-ones.

They've basically got everything else covered, and this would be one of the only areas that they lack a product for.


----------



## cocolinho

mad lust envy said:


> One will be a Desktop dac/amp.
> 
> Calling it now. They were against it at first, but with the release of the Fulla, those old prejudices have turned into Schiit sniping some sales from other companies in a segment for audiophiles that WANT all-in-ones.
> 
> They've basically got everything else covered, and this would be one of the only areas that they lack a product for.


 
 +1
  
 And maybe an Iphone/Android DAC/AMP ? The market is simply booming!


----------



## CaveManta

Finally, Schiit is launching their free amp/DAC program! Free hardware for everyone! ...Or not >.>.
  
 I like the ideas of DAC/amp combinations, and upgrades to the Bifrost and Gungnir. Could you imagine if they were upgraded to Yggdrasil performance? O.O
 Hmm..what about a Schiit soundcard for PCs? Forget about USB. Nah, too much software.
  
 I would laugh if Schiit decided to make their own headphones. I think I'll use Photoshop to show how I'd imagine they would look.


----------



## mangler

I don't think it'll be a product update because when they say "new" I think they mean totally new, as in something they've never made before. I also bet it won't be an e-stat amp because they've always said they would never make one...but I'd love to be wrong about this one  My bet is that one of them is an amp with a new inherently balanced topology ( I think Jason's alluded to it before...) and that maybe it uses SiC FETs. Or tubes. Or both. Who knows! Really looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## StanD

Vacuum cleaners, that's what their new products are. And yes, the power switch will remain on back.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Dac/amp, speakers, full hometheater a/v receiver.


----------



## crazychile

na blur said:


> E-Stat amp and a new DAC/amp combo would be interesting.


 

 I would love to see an E-Stat amp from Schiit also. But I think  Jason mentioned at one time that they didn't care to go there...


----------



## theblueprint

mad lust envy said:


> One will be a Desktop dac/amp.
> 
> Calling it now. They were against it at first, but with the release of the Fulla, those old prejudices have turned into Schiit sniping some sales from other companies in a segment for audiophiles that WANT all-in-ones.
> 
> They've basically got everything else covered, and this would be one of the only areas that they lack a product for.




Doubt it. As mentioned before, they do have an "amp/DAC" combo: magni/modi, Asgard/bifrost... etc. 

I don't see schiit selling out simply to snipe sales from other companies.


----------



## manucc1

We want Schiit Planar Headphones.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Boy, a thread full of guesses.  If you want clues, you should all be reading Jason's book.......


----------



## reddog

Man that's great news, wish I lived closer. My wallet should live in fear, because it will squeal like a pig, on August 15.


----------



## reddog

artur9 said:


> This is cruel and inhumane.  Making us wait a month.



I feel your pain. The anticipation is going to kill me.


----------



## yay101

stillhart said:


> Cup is half full, folks!  I hope it's speech-to-text device called the Schiit Talker...


 
  
http://www.****talker.com/download.html
  
 I used to use this to make prank calls and to hear choir boys singing bad words in class.


----------



## reddog

xuan87 said:


> Schiit has said before, and have said just recently that they see no logic in having a DAC+Amp combo piece, especially for desktop gears. The biggest disadvantage of combo pieces is that if you want to replace either the DAC or the amp, you'll have to replace the whole piece, so they will much rather keep them separate. I won't be expecting any combo pieces from them any time soon. Maybe a portable unit if they ever find interest in it (which they also said before they have no interest to, given the available choices out there).
> 
> They don't like to do what their competitors are doing, they rather do what no one else is doing. So when you say that their competitors have many XX, there is a good chance Schiit is not going to come out with XX, unless they can come out with a revolutionary XX (like the Yggdrasil).



+1 Well said sir. I too wanted a dac/ amp combo, however I do not want to put all my eggs into one basket. Its best to keep desktop products separate, so one can have the versatility of upgrading either component.


----------



## ThePianoMan

This is directly from Jason's book "school happened." He also talks about various other ideas/solicitations that (be cause he talked about them!) obviously can't be the three products. The only thoughts I have are:

Inexpensive fully balanced Dac/amp/other? Jason was talking about some interesting balanced stuff. Still, they have Mjolnir and Gungnir, so why do an amp/Dac? Still my best money is we haven't seen the last of the balanced (or the tech from Rag/Yggy) 

More integrated amps? Or perhaps an integrated preamp/headamp? Still this seems predictable. Perhaps a preamp/DAC? I'm not sure how likely I find this suggestion either though. Mike did the cobalt a long time ago, why redo it? 

Power supply cleaner? I dunno if I'm sold on this guess. Not exciting enough, BUT it might be one function of one of the products. They've already done a little of this with Wyrd. This of course leads me to speculate that perhaps these are devices that serve multiple purposes? What that would look like is anyone's guess.

 CD/DVD players? It would be unexpected, but I don't think it's really plausible. 

That's all I've got besides "something totally new!"
For now we're just along for the ride. You could say we're "cling-ons." 




"What we won't do:

Transducers

Surround/Multichannel Audio

DAPs


Let’s get this off the table first: Gen 3 products? Nope, you won’t see any in 2015.

As I mentioned before, upgrading Asgard 2 to Asgard 3 would be a monumentally different thing than going from 1-2. We’ve addressed pretty much all of the first generation’s limitations within the product budget. So, don’t plan for an A3 next year.

Mystery 1. Expect to wrap your mind around a couple of new concepts with this one. It’s really hard to say anything more about this…but consider that one component of it will be compatible with some of our other products.

Mystery 2. I’ve said I’ve been working on a new balanced topology, and that will be incorporated into one of the planned mystery products. It does not replace anything we’re currently selling, but it does take us in some surprising new directions. And that’s all I’ll say about that.

Mystery 3. And expect something that nobody is expecting from us. I can’t say more.

And, of course, there are a couple of wild cards, too…we’ll see what happens with those as we get further along in development."


----------



## CaveManta

manucc1 said:


> We want Schiit Planar Headphones.


 
Photoshop I mean REAL picture is being made now.
  
 The first early announcement from Schiit is their new smart phone, the 'iSchiit.'

 It is the first smartphone to feature Schiit's patented circlotron amplification topology. It can also output balanced and unbalanced audio!
 Finally, you can bring your high-end planars with you during your daily commute.
 (Notice: May not fit in your pocket. May have sharp edges. May cause burns.)


----------



## zeissiez

Tube amp in EC2A3Mk4/EC445/ECBA/ApexTeton territory @ Schiit's pricing


----------



## Insidious Meme

New topology? How about the Schiit Microwave Oven?


----------



## DaemonSire

I could see MrSpeakers and Schiit teaming up to release a headphone together (like Massdrop/AKG, Fostex/Denon, etc.).  I don't think Schiit has the setup and experience to develop one from the ground up, and that is where Dan comes in.
  
 Both based in California, both small startup-style companies, both focusing on locally made and crafted gear, both have huge followings on here.
  
 Plus, at any meet, you always see MrSpeakers table with Schiit gear.  And Dan has discontinued his former line and is looking to develop a new line with Ether, etc.
  
  
 Seems like a natural partnership to me.


----------



## bigro

thepianoman said:


> ...
> Mystery 1. Expect to wrap your mind around a couple of new concepts with this one. It’s really hard to say anything more about this…but consider that one component of it will be compatible with some of our other products.
> 
> Mystery 2. I’ve said I’ve been working on a new balanced topology, and that will be incorporated into one of the planned mystery products. It does not replace anything we’re currently selling, but it does take us in some surprising new directions. And that’s all I’ll say about that.
> ...


 
 1. A Smaller Ragnarok That's Just a Power Amp with some Obscure Design that was came to fruition When Jason Was being Abducted By leprechauns and or Aliens and forced to drink Scotch Non stop a few Months Ago. or maybe an Upgradable Integrated Amp/Preamp. Of course It Must Use Flux Capacitors and Have a Adimantium Chassis For the Ultimate heat dispersion.
  
 2 I don't do much with Balanced so I cant dream anything good up here.
  
 3.A Complete Shot in the Dark-  A Combo Desktop DAC/Amp But with Individually replaceable Boards. Modi2/ Modi 2 U/Loki and Vali/Magni/.Magni2U All Seem to use the same form Factor. 
  
 Follow me here lets say there is a Modi 3 Super Uber  or a Vali Deuce thats released 2 years from now. Its a Board swap (hopefully cheaper than a whole unit) and you are off and running. This gives You a DAC/AMP combo that may be the solution to the throwaway upgrade option Schiit is Against. Schiit has established with the Multiple USB Boards and the Bifrost they can and do follow through with the upgrades to their products.  Hell it could Even Be A chassis with a nice power supply that we can put those boards into.
  
 Enough of Lala Land, I Don't know if this makes Any engineering sense or any sense at all for that matter but since we are speculating I went off the rails a bit.


----------



## JWahl

zeissiez said:


> Tube amp in EC2A3Mk4/EC445/ECBA/ApexTeton territory @ Schiit's pricing


 
 That would be interesting.  Or even a hybridized version of the Ragnarok.  Or tube buffered Yggy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'd take both.


----------



## JEspina456

I'd like a SYS with more than two outputs.  Or a Loki 2 that can support DSD 128/256/512.


----------



## Stillhart

Everyone know wearables are the next big thing in electronics.  I think Schiit is going to get into the wearables market.  But instead of doing a fitness thing on your wrist, which is a crowded market and a crowded body part, I think they're going to focus on something unique.  It's going to be a DAC/amp that you can clip to your headphone band and it's going to sit right on top like a hat.  
  
 Coming soon:  the Schiit Head.


----------



## StanD

stillhart said:


> Everyone know wearables are the next big thing in electronics.  I think Schiit is going to get into the wearables market.  But instead of doing a fitness thing on your wrist, which is a crowded market and a crowded body part, I think they're going to focus on something unique.  It's going to be a DAC/amp that you can clip to your headphone band and it's going to sit right on top like a hat.
> 
> Coming soon:  the Schiit Head.


 
 Millinery? I don't think they would go that far. Not much sales potential.


----------



## Eric510

stand said:


> Millinery? I don't think they would go that far. Not much sales potential.


 

 Would love to know how hard Jason laughed when he saw this picture.


----------



## lukeap69

jwahl said:


> That would be interesting.  Or even a hybridized version of the Ragnarok.  Or tube buffered Yggy.     I'd take both.




I'll vote for tube buffered Yggy junior or an R2R Gungnir with tube buffer... To make it unique, colour it red.


----------



## lukeap69

Also, a USB-SPDIF converter as used in Yggy. Don't forget the red colour.


----------



## mike138

Getting into the headphone realm? That'd be friggin' sweet.


----------



## artur9

thepianoman said:


> ...
> 
> Mystery 1. Expect to wrap your mind around a couple of new concepts with this one. It’s really hard to say anything more about this…but consider that one component of it will be compatible with some of our other products.
> 
> ...


 
 Entry level turntable.  Works with Mani (see Mystery 1) and no one is expecting that (Mystery 2).
  
 All this talk of mysteries puts me in mind of religion.    The Church of Holy Schiit anyone?


----------



## wink

Prognostications.....
  
 1. The [REDACTED} sees the light of day - finally.
  
 2. Better bring along a can opener, because it's a real can of worms.
  
 3. A totally off-the-wall re-engineered version of the Wyrd. Naturally ir will be called "Really Wyrd"


----------



## Rodmunch

I'm hoping for a Magni/Modi sized power supply with maybe 3 outputs, to replace the wall warts. 
  
 I'm really looking forward to seeing what they came up with!


----------



## Rodmunch

> Mystery 1. Expect to wrap your mind around a couple of new concepts with this one. It’s really hard to say anything more about this…but consider that one component of it will be compatible with some of our other products.
> 
> Mystery 2. I’ve said I’ve been working on a new balanced topology, and that will be incorporated into one of the planned mystery products. It does not replace anything we’re currently selling, but it does take us in some surprising new directions. And that’s all I’ll say about that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mystery 1: The Magni/Modi sized power supply I mentioned above maybe?  Or Asgard size?  Could be a power supply and Wyrd in one chassis?
  
 Mystery 2: Balanced preamp or balanced budget integrated amp?
  
 Mystery 3: Combined desktop DAC/Amp?


----------



## lramirez1959

Mystery 3: DAP ????


----------



## Dannek

I'm hoping for a nice big boombox....
  
 Something that merges source, dac, and amp with today's cutting edge technology.
  
 A big unit that you can proudly carry on your shoulder; that lets your neighbors enjoy your music with you.
  
 It would be a statement piece.  As they say, what's old is new....


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Darn, on the wrong Coast! Looking forward to the announcements !!


----------



## mab1376

jwahl said:


> That would be interesting.  Or even a hybridized version of the Ragnarok.  Or tube buffered Yggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think Jason said a while ago he would never do a tube dac. But a tube Ragnarok would be a welcome addition!


----------



## Prof Gu

Sounds really good.
  
 Hopefully I can be there,
  
 6 hours driving from SF to LA T.T


----------



## pjyi

Only 30 min driving for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Maybe it's a good opportunity for me to upgrade my modi1/magni1 stack.
 Will there be a drawing??


----------



## Jono338

Something we're not expecting... oh, yes, it's a universal power switch upgrade kit, so you can move the power switch on any Schiit device to the front!! Yah!


----------



## lukeap69

A remote control?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

theblueprint said:


> Doubt it. As mentioned before, they do have an "amp/DAC" combo: magni/modi, Asgard/bifrost... etc.
> 
> I don't see schiit selling out simply to snipe sales from other companies.




And again people miss the point.

I'm referring to an all in one piece.

Selling out? What are you on about? Targeting a new segment for people that don't want to 'stack' gear when one single component can do the same thing? Yeah, selling out. :rolleyes:

They did it with the Fulla, they can sure as hell move up to a higher performing device.

"OMGZ, Schiit made a dac/amp, such loserz, eww!"

Plenty of people love minimalistic gear. Why have two, when you can have one that does it all? Yes, there are people who DON'T buy Schiit, because they haven't made a higher perfmoring dac/amp yet.

Enough with the audio snobbery. Schiit stated they wouldn't do amp/dac in the past, yet we got the Fulla. Times are changing, get over it.


----------



## tjc303

Two new products:
  
 Pre-Amp
 Portable DAC / headphone Amp
  
 One upgrade:
 Bifrost board based on new Yggy chip
  
 It's NOT headphones.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't see portable dac/amp, since isn't that what the Fulla is? I foresee something more like a Modi/Magni all in one, or maybe something more like a Modi/Asgard all in one. At least That's what I'd like to see.

never mind: You meant like fully portable. Yeah, I see that as a possibility. Like a Fiio E17 type device.


----------



## xuan87

mad lust envy said:


> And again people miss the point.
> 
> I'm referring to an all in one piece.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't think selling out is the right term too, but I also don't think Schiit will come out with a desktop DAC/Amp in the near future, if ever. The reasoning from the get go for not combining the amp and dac into a single case is that it's very restrictive. If ever a better DAC or amp comes out, you'll have to change the whole unit, it's a waste. In fact, that's why all their DACs are modular, if you ever need to upgrade to a better USB card, or DAC, you can just swap out the affected component for a new one, no need to replace the entire thing. Based on this, I don't think Schiit will come out with a DAC/amp.
  
 If you had read Schiit Happened, you would know that Fulla actually started out as a side project. Jason was working on prototypes named Valkyries, and decided what the heck, how small can I make a DAC/amp be? That became the dingleberry prototype. TLR, at the end of the day, there were too many problems with the Valkyries and only the Fulla/Dingleberry work right, so he decided to turn it into reality. In this case, for Fulla to be as portable as possible, and to keep costs down, it makes more sense to combine both DAC and amp into a single case.
  
 So no, I won't see that Fulla is a sign of changing time. 
  


tjc303 said:


> Two new products:
> 
> Pre-Amp
> Portable DAC / headphone Amp
> ...


 
  
 Pre-amp, highly possible because Jason has expressed interest in that idea before.
  
 Portable DAC/amp (I'm assuming with a battery), I doubt so because Jason said before they are not interested in battery-tech at the moment, and they won't ever do a portable gear until they can do it much better than what others are doing. I hope I'm wrong on this, I won't mind a new portable dac/amp, especially a powerful unit that can power orthodynamics cans.
  
 Upgrade board for bifrost, again, I hope this to be true, but I don't think it will be. It seems like Schiit will be announcing 3 brand new products, not an upgrade. Again, I fervently hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

Lets hope it will be a portable DAC/AMP for IEM's that rivals the Oppo HA2 or something related to Tubes!  That would be interesting.


----------



## Pirakaphile

I would absolutely love to come, but it's a $300 plane trip and I need to save money where I can for the Yggy. I'll read all those impressions and weep I guess. I'll be making it to the big show, whatever that one in San Fran is next year though. Hopefully everything in this show'll be there, if it isn't old news by then.


----------



## Eee Pee

Balanced phono stage in a Gungnir/Mjolnir size would be neat.


----------



## Pirakaphile

Jason said stuff about pre-amps, speaker amps, and a few other things in his story. Personally I hope that speaker amps will be the next release.


----------



## catspaw

Hype train begun without even knowing what it is hypeing .


----------



## Stillhart

catspaw said:


> Hype train begun without even knowing what it is hypeing .


 
  
 I can't think of any Schiit products that aren't hyped all to hell except maybe the SYS (and honestly, I love my SYS!).  lol


----------



## Jeff Y

stillhart said:


> I can't think of any Schiit products that aren't hyped all to hell except maybe the SYS (and honestly, I love my SYS!).  lol


 
 IMHO, they deserve to be. Meanwhile, many other products do not but still get hyped. Pick your poison schiit right!


----------



## Netforce

I totally got it! It will be more than just an all in one, it will also be a schiit computer! Not laptop but a Schiit-top!

 It will probably have something like 4 or more gtx titan z in it!


----------



## IceUul

I hope for something i would buy:
 1. Portable fulla with battery for 100$
 2. Power conditioner for 500$ what is same good as other producer's 5000$ product.
  
 3.  Tube output upgrade for yggdrasil to bybass JFET buffers.


----------



## Bazile

I see that Jason has said in his blog that the (Redacted) would be one of the new items. Please folks, when the product page on your website goes live, make the description 2x as long and half blacked out. The running gag must continue.


----------



## Tuneslover

zabzaf said:


> Hey @Jason Stoddard...I know you are planning on hosting the event in sunny CA, but can I interest you in a similar event in lovely Detroit, MI? We have plenty of world-class microbreweries here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Jason Stoddard or TAVES (Toronto)...yup I won't quit...your northern brothers are a callin'


----------



## olor1n

[REDACTED] + tube Ragnarok please. My wallet is ready.


----------



## lukeap69

Oh man, I'm so excited about that [REDACTED]. It seems many think this is the new Schiity product!


----------



## 45longcolt

Anybody planning to drive up from San Diego area, who has room for a passenger, please PM me. Be glad to chip in for gas - heck, I'll even pay your way into the show
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ludvigrollover

Here's an idea.
  
 I want a Wyrd with DSP/EQ - do EQ in the digital domain before it hits the DAC. Bonus points:
 - save a number of presets
 - make it possible to save and load presets from a USB stick so people can share them and argue incessantly about the best ones. This would be perma-hype for the brand.


----------



## jfoxvol

thepianoman said:


> This is directly from Jason's book "school happened." He also talks about various other ideas/solicitations that (be cause he talked about them!) obviously can't be the three products. The only thoughts I have are:
> 
> Inexpensive fully balanced Dac/amp/other? Jason was talking about some interesting balanced stuff. Still, they have Mjolnir and Gungnir, so why do an amp/Dac? Still my best money is we haven't seen the last of the balanced (or the tech from Rag/Yggy)
> 
> ...


 

 I'm calling inexpensive balanced.  I could have sworn I saw a blurred out amp that had balanced cables in one of the Schiit picture posts a while back.  I called it and there was silence.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Xdaggersoul

jfoxvol said:


> I'm calling inexpensive balanced.  I could have sworn I saw a blurred out amp that had balanced cables in one of the Schiit picture posts a while back.  I called it and there was silence.  Crossing my fingers.


 
 Maybe a Asgard sized balanced amp? With a price range between an Asgard 2 and a Lyr 2? Possible though


----------



## mab1376

jfoxvol said:


> I'm calling inexpensive balanced.  I could have sworn I saw a blurred out amp that had balanced cables in one of the Schiit picture posts a while back.  I called it and there was silence.  Crossing my fingers.


 
  
 Balanced lyr?


----------



## moedawg140

I look forward to seeing all attendees at the Schiitdig (SchiitShow) on August 15th!
  
  


Spoiler: Do not click if you are easily offended :)


----------



## VolumusMaximus

Would like to see a balanced Magni..
  
 .. the stack is getting higher..


----------



## artur9

How about a combo crossover headphone amp?  Then you can really cater to the bass heads by allowing a nice 18" subwoofer to be used with those cans.


----------



## bflat

I can't resist:
  
 Schiit is going to acquire two high end audio companies - Noh Audio based out of Korea and Sherlock Sound Systems in the UK, the new company will be called:
  
 Noh Schiit Sherlock


----------



## Capt369

bflat said:


> I can't resist:
> 
> Schiit is going to acquire two high end audio companies - Noh Audio based out of Korea and Sherlock Sound Systems in the UK, the new company will be called:
> 
> Noh Schiit Sherlock


 
 Lol


----------



## StanD

If Apple aquired Schiit they could rebadge their audio division as BeatSchiit.


----------



## cthalupa

mad lust envy said:


> And again people miss the point.
> 
> I'm referring to an all in one piece.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The fulla is a portable device. It makes a lot of sense for a portable device to be an all in one.
  
 I'd be willing to wager quite a bit they are not doing an all in one piece for desktop uses.


----------



## k9gromit

Predicting one of the new products will be a higher end phono preamp.  A "SuperMani".  That's my hope anyway...


----------



## BzzzzzT

A nice big passive volume knob that I could keep by my hand would be the Schiit. This whole reaching over to adjust the knob on a box is a load of Schiit. Laziness


----------



## kstuart

Not to be confused with:


----------



## Jmstrmbn

subbed


----------



## xuan87

bzzzzzt said:


> A nice big passive volume knob that I could keep by my hand would be the Schiit. This whole reaching over to adjust the knob on a box is a load of Schiit. Laziness


 
  
 This is already available over at Emotiva though. It's called the control freak.


----------



## BzzzzzT

Thanks! I am a control freak. I bet Schiit could one-up Emotiva. Say a stepped passive volume control. C'mon Schiit


----------



## lukeap69

bzzzzzt said:


> Thanks! I am a control freak. I bet Schiit could one-up Emotiva. Say a stepped passive volume control. C'mon Schiit


 
 How will that be called, EmotiSchiit? Hmmm...


----------



## xuan87

lukeap69 said:


> How will that be called, EmotiSchiit? Hmmm...


 
  
 EmoSchiit sounds better imo....


----------



## TsukiNick

SYS 2?


----------



## warrenpchi

Only 30 spots left guys... better register before it's too late!


----------



## lukeap69

warrenpchi said:


> Only 30 spots left guys... better register before it's too late!




Warren - why don't you give us some clues about the upcoming products? Come on matey, spill some beans.


----------



## reddog

moedawg140 said:


> I look forward to seeing all attendees at the Schiitdig (SchiitShow) on August 15th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I lived closer, it would be great to be there.


----------



## moedawg140

reddog said:


> I wish I lived closer, it would be great to be there.




It would, but no worries at all. If I was fiscally rich, I'd give you a plane ticket to come and watch the festivities. At least you (and everyone else who isn't able to attend) will be able to read and view members' very thorough impressions and images from the SchiitShow.


----------



## reddog

moedawg140 said:


> It would, but no worries at all. If I was fiscally rich, I'd give you a plane ticket to come and watch the festivities. At least you (and everyone else who isn't able to attend) will be able to read and view members' very thorough impressions and images from the SchiitShow.



I am looking forward to reading about the impressions on this event.


----------



## Sushi Ears

Hi Jason, 
  
 Will you record the announcement presentation and upload it? It would be nice for those who can't attend to be able to get the experience somehow.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

lukeap69 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Only 30 spots left guys... better register before it's too late!
> ...


 

 Nope.


----------



## RazrLeaf

sushi ears said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Will you record the announcement presentation and upload it? It would be nice for those who can't attend to be able to get the experience somehow.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I like this idea, as I'd watch a recording of the presentations. Though if it costs too much to do, don't. I would like to see the presentation, but I like cheap Schiit more.


----------



## lukeap69

warrenpchi said:


> Nope.


----------



## catspaw

razrleaf said:


> I like this idea, as I'd watch a recording of the presentations. Though if it costs too much to do, don't. I would like to see the presentation, but I like cheap Schiit more.


 
 As long as I can get the info on whats coming up its good for me.


----------



## jfoxvol

See? Balanced Pyst out to a small board.  This was posted by J back in October.


----------



## ThePianoMan

jfoxvol said:


> See? Balanced Pyst out to a small board.  This was posted by J back in October.




Appears to be 

Mac>Yggy>mysterybox>Audeze

I think? 
Inexpensive balanced amplification in the under $500 could be really cool... 
But I suppose no promises that it's a headphone amp. Or, no promises that it's JUST a headphone amp


----------



## jfoxvol

thepianoman said:


> Appears to be
> 
> Mac>Yggy>mysterybox>Audeze
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup.  It appears to be just that.  A balanced amp/dac with small form factor would be killer.  Somewhere between Magni and Lyr in price would be a good fit.  Schiit needs more balanced amps.  I think it will be brilliant.  Granted, I have ample gear and my home office also has my good Schiit gear in the rack next to my desk.  Not necessary for me but very good addition it would (will?) be.


----------



## ThePianoMan

jfoxvol said:


> Yup.  It appears to be just that.  A balanced amp/dac with small form factor would be killer.  Somewhere between Magni and Lyr in price would be a good fit.  Schiit needs more balanced amps.  I think it will be brilliant.  Granted, I have ample gear and my home office also has my good Schiit gear in the rack next to my desk.  Not necessary for me but very good addition it would (will?) be.




It does seem too that Jason really enjoys working with balanced topologies. The old Sumo amps are nearly all toroidal transformer-based models (IIRC) and the circlotron design (plus mosfets) has similarities to that. It'd make sense to run with something like that especially in the amp arena (trickle down from Rag in a way) 
Interesting to note too that Cavalli audio seems to (from what I can gather) use a toroidal/circlotron type topology (lots of balanced) I suppose that working further with what Schiit learned from rag/ygg dev would be not only sensual but an engaging project for guys on Mike/Jason's level.


----------



## 3 toes of fury

First Up...Jason.....
  




  
 Second Up....I have pieced all the Da-Vinci-Code tips and clues together from Jason's online books and deciphered what the new products will be:
  
 *   Dog Schiit:   Jason/Mike have come up with the first dedicated amp/dac combo for your pets.   Rated at a THS of <0.003%  (Total Harmonic Snausages).   {editors note:  the amp will come with the Schiit 5 year warranty however said warranty is null and void if user piddles on amp while its plugged in).
  
 *  Schiit Sandwich:     Custom knobs for all existing Schiit amps...which now go to 11.    (bonus points for 'tap fans that remember the '**** sandwhich' review reference). 
  
 * Schiit For Shineola:    mens dress shoes with bluetooth speakers in the heels
  
 * Schiitnado:    More of a promotional video than a product.   Jason, Mike,  Lisa, and the rest of the Schiit crew must help save the planet after a tornado hits their warehouse and carries huge quantities of Amps and DACs around LA killing people  (primarily people whom willingly ran into the tornado for some sweet Schiit gear!).
  
 *  T.A.R.D.I.S:   Totally Amazing Radical Daammmmn Its Schiitastic!      (no product description here,  just had to have some Doctor Who fun).
  
 *   Schiit First Ask Questions Later:      a new state of the art amplifier and digital music library with built in voice recognition (think Siri)...however in this case the artificial intelligence has the voice of Mike...who will listen to your request and then pick a song he wants to hear instead. 
  
 *  S.C.H.I.I.T:    Something Cool,  Hot, Interesting, Impressive Technically.      (again..no product descript here,  but i think the acronym works). 
  
 *  Schiit Man:    Again, not a product, but another promotional film (sponsored by Marvel films) where Jason is a mild mannered designer of cool gear during the day,  and at night he puts on a unform and cape and joins the avengers fighting crime.   (His superhero outfit bears the Schiit insignia.)   His superpower is distracting the evil villains with shiny new awesome audio products long enough for the Avengers to throw a net over them.   He's never failed.
  
 Like Y'all I CANT WAIT!   Been so looking forward to the new stuff that Jason's been teasing.   
  
 Peace .n.   "Where words fail,  music speaks"  hans christian anderson.
  
 3ToF....Schiit fan!


----------



## warrenpchi

lukeap69 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.


 
  




  
  
 So excited for this, it's gonna be the schiitiest audio show evar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We're gonna be announcing some cool schiit in the weeks leading up to the event, so you'll see what I mean soon enough.
  
 In the meantime, I've got my Schiit pants...
  


 ...and my Schiit shirt!
  


 My body is ready.


----------



## Netforce

I want some Schiit on my pants!


----------



## Otheronek

3 toes of fury said:


> *   Schiit First Ask Questions Later:      a new state of the art amplifier and digital music library with built in voice recognition (think Siri)...however in this case the artificial intelligence has the voice of Mike...who will listen to your request and then pick a song he wants to hear instead.


 
  
 Dam that was funny... it made me chuckle out loud...


----------



## Goalline

My guess? One portable DAC and two DAC's that can handle DSD and MQA.


----------



## xuan87

goalline said:


> My guess? One portable DAC and two DAC's that can handle DSD and MQA.


 
  
 The portable DAC is likely, especially if they manage to fit a r2r DAC into it. That will certainly be a first!
  
 DSD and MQA..... extremely unlikely considering Jason and Mike's stands on that 2 format. It IS possible that they might release a portable Loki but I doubt it.


----------



## kstuart

A product with a switch on the front.


----------



## ludvigrollover

kstuart said:


> A product with a switch on the front.


 
  
 That's crazy talk! I'm thinking of wiring my car's ignition to the back seat myself.
  
 Oh... a car audio product? Schiit on wheels?


----------



## 45longcolt

3 toes of fury said:


> First Up...Jason.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This exclusion should apply to human owners as well...


----------



## Capt369

kstuart said:


> A product with a switch on the front.


 

 A solution here is easy. If you can`t find the correct shelf configuration in your current home to accommodate the current Schiit design principals , simply buy a different home. You`re welcome.


----------



## AxelCloris

They're announcing a television program intended to show audiences the members of our community who are hopelessly addicted to audio. They'll force the subject to spend a week without their favorite gear, wandering aimlessly through life without their beloved music. The program, which airs every Thursday night on CBS, is called Scared Schiitless.


----------



## bflat

Please let one of the announcements be a change to blue LED lights instead of the blinding white ones on all of their current products plus a mod service for prior owners.


----------



## Ableza

bflat said:


> Please let one of the announcements be a change to blue LED lights instead of the blinding white ones on all of their current products plus a mod service for prior owners.


 

 Mod service, at your service:


----------



## sfoclt

Electrical tape on the 700 lights making my equipment look like an airport or prison yard.


----------



## fotomeow

netforce said:


> I want some Schiit on my pants!


 

 Of course you do ...... we all do.
  
 But you'll have to get a new pair of pants anyway for Schitt's NEW line of high end home audio equipment,
 with their massive flagship amplifier, reportedly adopting the moniker "Huuj Dhump"


----------



## zabzaf

As far as predictions, I'm expecting the D/A boards for Gungnir to be available. However, I predict the star of the show will be a balanced DAC and amp in the Magni form factor. 

Still not sure what REDACTED will emerge as...


----------



## lukeap69

zabzaf said:


> As far as predictions, I'm expecting the D/A boards for Gungnir to be available. However, I predict the star of the show will be a balanced DAC and amp in the Magni form factor.
> 
> Still not sure what REDACTED will emerge as...


 
 Of course, the REDACTED will be the star of the SchiitShow!


----------



## Pirakaphile

lukeap69 said:


> Of course, the REDACTED will be the star of the SchiitShow!



If they give it a real name, will anyone know which one the [[REDACTED]] is?


----------



## lukeap69

pirakaphile said:


> If they give it a real name, will anyone know which one the [[REDACTED]] is?




I believe @warrenpchi knows which one is. Of course, he is still playing hard to get.


----------



## Stillhart

lukeap69 said:


> I believe @warrenpchi knows which one is. Of course, he is still playing hard to get.


 
  
 Bribing him with clothes is super effective!


----------



## moedawg140

stillhart said:


> Bribing him with clothes is super effective!




Looking forward to seeing you at the SchiitDig (SchiitShow), my friend. Oh, and nice FB post.


----------



## lukeap69

stillhart said:


> Bribing him with clothes is super effective!




Like this?


----------



## wink

[REDACTED] for the WIN..... !


----------



## Nudel

Hmm... Sounds interesting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I predict new usb interface board for Gungir based on Xmos chip?
 or maybe more compact version of Yggdrasil without an build in amp?


----------



## Wildcatsare1

lukeap69 said:


> Like this?




Is Warren going to the Prom, Schiit Show are both?!?!? Color me confused


----------



## warrenpchi

wildcatsare1 said:


> lukeap69 said:
> 
> 
> > Like this?
> ...


 

 Oh, I'm all set wardrobe-wise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for what will happen at the show, we'll be releasing more info once the spots are filled.  The original plan only had 100 spots available.  But due to popular demand, it was increased to 150 spots... of which only 19 are left.
  
 BTW, there's a reason why there are limited spots.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

....wrong coast again


----------



## lukeap69

warrenpchi said:


> Oh, I'm all set wardrobe-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What? Are you saying everybody will not leave without his own Schiit? Lucky participants!!!


----------



## Ableza

To attend you have to wear one of their 150 gold lame' suits.


----------



## XERO1

> Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BTW, there's a reason why there are limited spots.


 
  
  
Lemme guess.  Everyone in attendance gets a free pair of these!


----------



## Netforce

xero1 said:


> Lemme guess.  Everyone in attendance gets a free pair of these!


 
 everyone gets to schiit their pants? I'm down


----------



## CaveManta

There's going to be so much Schiit there. You'll be saying, "I didn't know they could stack Schiit that high!"
 And I think I know why those Schiit pants are black. ...It's a reference to the Schiit Bifrost B-Stock!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right?


----------



## artur9

warrenpchi said:


> BTW, there's a reason why there are limited spots.


 
 Because the [REDACTED] is so big that's all the fire marshall would allow?


----------



## RCBinTN

Well Jason, you certainly stirred up the pot with this plan.  Good job!!
  
 Hope the meet works out well for your company.  I think, we all hope for that.
  
 Best regards,
 RCBinTN


----------



## warrenpchi

xero1 said:


> > Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > BTW, there's a reason why there are limited spots.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope, only meeeeee!


----------



## tonykaz

M d R Hotel,
  
 Nice venue, 4 sure.
  
 Going Solo on this, hmm, braveness on your part.
  
 But you have a huge fan base ( even me for christ's sake ).
  
 I did a Solo Show once, in 1985, for Koetsu & Electrocompaniet & Thiel.  It was a flop, as was my Esoteric Audio Business! 
  
 You, Jason and your side-kick Baldr well be the Big Draw, a chance to get an Autographed T-Shirt and meet the lads.  Maybe a quick swim in the Pool.   
  
 I imagine this site will be lit-up with hundreds of snaps, it'll make interesting reading and viewing. 
  
 I'm happy you're doing this, 
  
 I'm giving the finger to those "Turntable and Giant Box" Shows!
  
 I like an Event with Focus.
  
 I think you'll get a nice experience outa-all this, plus you'll build brand loyalty.
  
 The 2016 Event will have momentum.
  
 Tony in Michigan 
  
 ps.  I'll be working on Asia Tiger stuff and maybe a distribution deal in Iran, fingers crossed.


----------



## enkidu

My guesses:
 - PCM only 5.1 DAC/preamp (over USB and optical) and 5 or 6 channel power amp. W/ sub crossover adjustment on the preamp. Hopefully 80+ real watts per channel.
 - Some kind of balanced headphone amp solution at a lower price point.

Wish I could go but I'll be waiting with breath that is bated.


----------



## olor1n

I'm ready to order the [REDACTED] and hopefully a new balanced tube amp above the Valhalla 2.


----------



## jrflanne

A battery-powered Fulla would be cool.


----------



## Redge78

They've got the best DACs, they have great amps ...
 But what about the SOURCE ?
  
 What I would like is a NAS-like box (Media Server) that would be able to deal with my Terrabytes of FLAC and be able to stream the best possible USB to my Gungnir, without having to deal with jitter or ASIO drivers or whatever electrical pollution. And a nice android/iThing app to drive all this.
  
 I would put some money on that, clearly.
  
  
 An an upgrade of the Gungnir would be nice too, I confess.


----------



## rmoody

Mangi sized balanced amp?
 That would seem to indicate a Modi sized balanced DAC?
  
 If the first, for the love of all that's holy let there be balanced line out as well.


----------



## theblueprint

rmoody said:


> Mangi sized balanced amp?
> That would seem to indicate a Modi sized balanced DAC?
> 
> If the first, for the love of all that's holy let there be balanced line out as well.




I would be surprised if balanced technology trickles down from mjolnir to any amp beneath it (or from Gungnir to any DAC beneath it). For some reason, I see them keeping it exclusive to mjolnir and ragnarok (and gungnir and yggy). I'm hoping that I'm wrong though.


----------



## jfoxvol

19 bit gungnir upgraded board


----------



## Ableza

You guys are all thinking small.  Jason said to expect something no one expects.  I predict it will be something as ground breaking as Yggdrasil, but in a completely different area.  What it might be I don't know, but it will be interesting to watch and see.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Since all we can do while waiting is theorize, I'll participate.  One thing that Jason and Mike both hate is USB implementation.  They've begrudgingly dealt with offering the feature strictly because of the demand of USB and how universal it is.  But they can stand it....
  
 What's a typical head-fi digital to analog chain?
  
 Computer/server/tablet -> USB -> DAC -> interconnects -> amplification
  
 Well, how does one eliminate USB?  Easy, by combining the source and DAC in to one device...
  


 Sony and others have something like this. (This is the Sony HAP-Z1ES)  Maybe Schiit wants in this area, and maybe for less?  And help take the USB jitters out of the chain....


----------



## yay101

I doubt it, they never ever want to have to support user end software. And it couldn't cost more than $100 (without storage) to be competitive.


----------



## vocalstrance

Admittedly, I am just waiting for the feeling of anticipation to be over, and seeing their new products. It feels like waiting for a shinny new toy that is slow on shipping.
 Weather it is something I will buy or not, I am always excited to see and learn about something new.


----------



## Cardiiiii

theblueprint said:


> I would be surprised if balanced technology trickles down from mjolnir to any amp beneath it (or from Gungnir to any DAC beneath it). For some reason, I see them keeping it exclusive to mjolnir and ragnarok (and gungnir and yggy). I'm hoping that I'm wrong though.


 
  
 I think the multi bit Gungir will be announced.


----------



## lukeap69

cardiiiii said:


> I think the multi bit Gungir will be announced.


 

 That would be wonderful!


----------



## mab1376

lukeap69 said:


> That would be wonderful!


With a tube based Mjolnir!


----------



## lukeap69

mab1376 said:


> With a tube based Mjolnir!


 
 Ha! Why not?


----------



## Nudel

redge78 said:


> They've got the best DACs, they have great amps ...
> But what about the SOURCE ?
> 
> What I would like is a NAS-like box (Media Server) that would be able to deal with my Terrabytes of FLAC and be able to stream the best possible USB to my Gungnir, without having to deal with jitter or ASIO drivers or whatever electrical pollution. And a nice android/iThing app to drive all this.
> ...


 

 Yeah!
 Source like BDP player from bryston would be a nice thing 
 C'mon bring that schiit out guys


----------



## artur9

redge78 said:


> They've got the best DACs, they have great amps ...
> But what about the SOURCE ?
> 
> What I would like is a NAS-like box (Media Server) that would be able to deal with my Terrabytes of FLAC and be able to stream the best possible USB to my Gungnir, without having to deal with jitter or ASIO drivers or whatever electrical pollution. And a nice android/iThing app to drive all this.




In a Bifrost or Magni case! No storage necessary - get a cheap NAS.


----------



## CaveManta

artur9 said:


> In a Bifrost or Magni case! No storage necessary - get a cheap NAS.


 
 I, too, would love some cheap NAS Schiit, man.


----------



## tonykaz

How About :
  
 A)    Schiit making something to compete ( head to head ) with MSB's new $90,000 DAC?  
  
 B)   A device to remove ( or filter out ) LED Lighting Noise?
  
 or 
  
 C)   A Schiit Branded Scotch Wiskey?    Something like the TRUMP bottles of Wine. 
  
 Whatever it is, it better be smallish, there can't be much Square footage left in that 10,000.   Maybe you're doubling the building size. 
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

An amp that plays uncompressed 4K videos. Let's call it "High (Def) as Schiit"


----------



## Nudel

tonykaz said:


> How About :
> 
> A)    Schiit making something to compete ( head to head ) with MSB's new $90,000 DAC?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Schiit Whisky? Good idea man!
 I am first on waiting list. Anyone else?


----------



## DIscoYou

I think a speaker amp might be on the cards...


----------



## CaveManta

Just because Mad Lust Envy is here, how about a Schiit Headphone Surround Sound Virtualizer? ..Can't think of a clever title...>.>
 As for Schiit whisky, Schwiisky!
  
 I think a speaker amp that could push 100 watts into 8 ohms would be fantastic!^^


----------



## AxelCloris

cavemanta said:


> Just because Mad Lust Envy is here, how about a Schiit Headphone Surround Sound Virtualizer? ..Can't think of a clever title...>.>
> As for Schiit whisky, Schwiisky!
> 
> I think a speaker amp that could push 100 watts into 8 ohms would be fantastic!^^


 
  
 I'd love a 5.1/7.1 DSP, Digital Schiit Processor.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Jason mentioned that balanced topology in schist happened when he was talking about Yggdrasil. I believe he also said something about the switching SS/Tube buffers from Rag, but I don't know if it's relevant. Perhaps it's a separate, output of gain stage for a DAC? I imagine it'd combine with other functions, but interesting nevertheless.

Also food for thought: microprocessors, true integrated amp, pre-amps? Etc. 

"Check out those first working analog boards, with a shiny new discrete balanced topology gain stage on them…a balanced topology not yet ready for prime time, as it turns out. We ended up using “simple” JFET buffers, rather than a complex topology."


----------



## 45longcolt

Plus one for speaker amp, preferably monoblocks! Only reason I don't expect them at this show is that Jason's first post mentions all new stuff falls under the heading of "personal audio," which I interpret as headphone-centric. Speaking of which, I want a tubed Ragnarok-class amp, please. But not too soon, since my wallet is still recovering from Rag/Ygg.


----------



## Argo Duck

Wearable audio? Meh, probably not...


----------



## XERO1

tonykaz said:


> How About :
> 
> A)    Schiit making something to compete ( head to head ) with MSB's new $90,000 DAC?


 
  
  
 They already do.  It's called the Yggdrasil.


----------



## rmoody

After reading more and thinking, my updated prediction.
  
 Tube based Mjolnir or Ragnarok, new unique innovative balanced output. I was leaning towards Rag, but I think since Jason said everything would be less than Rag or Yggi then it probably won't be a tube based Rag....yet. Then again, never know, could be both, we've all seen how Schiit can bend the rules of pricing with all of their products.


----------



## 45longcolt

Beginning to wonder if "personal audio" might mean a true portable...to be called Skidbladnir...in your face A&K!
  
 Probably not, but fun to speculate...


----------



## kenman345

This thread is highly entertaining. I cannot wait to find out what Schiit comes out of this Schiit. I am just going to put it out there now that I will probably want whatever comes out, and likely it wont be in Black, as much as I want it to be. 
  
 It is interesting to think about such abstract clues. We really are in for a treat whenever the news comes out. I will be waiting as patiently as possible until that happens, and reading all the ideas floating around with a smile on my face
  
 That being said, Schiit's coming out with an old wax cylinder player? 
  
 Since they mentioned it fits with the current products (or at least one), maybe its all the upgrade options but as individual components that one can piece together and make their own unit....oh wait, LIO.....but still interesting. Fully upgradable unit, each part swappable, and it comes in a black shell....


----------



## jfoxvol

Right!  I'm very curious and setting aside come cash just in case.  I've been very impressed with the products by these guys.


----------



## USAudio

I think a combo DAC/Headphone amp/pre, *with both the amp and DAC upgradable*, would be nice from Schiit.
  
 I've read Jason speak out against having both the DAC and amp circuitry in the same box but I like the convenience of it, and like to think they could then be optimized to work ideally with each other when in the same box.
 Other similar products (but not hardware upgradable) from manufacturers such as Benchmark, Grace Design, Lavry, etc. have been highly successful and well reviewed.


----------



## Eee Pee

He said no and well reviewed means diddly schiit. I can't tell if you guys are serious, or just dreaming sometimes with some of these wishful thinkings. I gotta stop reading this thread for my own mental well being.


----------



## USAudio

eee pee said:


> He said no and well reviewed means diddly schiit. I can't tell if you guys are serious, or just dreaming sometimes with some of these wishful thinkings. I gotta stop reading this thread for my own mental well being.


 
 No need to get your dander up.  It was just an opinion, if you don't like it then just ignore it.


----------



## Impulse

marcele said:


> Well I hope it's not a new Asgard as I have just ordered that. It's not shipped yet so maybe I should cancel?




Doubt it, Jason's hinting at new ideas, and didn't he already say there wouldn't be any xxxx 3 products this year? I've been about to buy a DAC to pair with my Asgard 2 (bought in Dec), so I'm curious as well.


----------



## Stillhart

eee pee said:


> He said no and well reviewed means diddly schiit. I can't tell if you guys are serious, or just dreaming sometimes with some of these wishful thinkings. I gotta stop reading this thread for my own mental well being.


 
  
 Most of us are just having a little fun, for lack of anything better to talk about.  
  
 Maybe they'll announce an IPO so that everyone can literally buy their own piece of Schiit!


----------



## bflat

stillhart said:


> Most of us are just having a little fun, for lack of anything better to talk about.


 

 Including the Schiit guys themselves - didn't one of them wear a shirt a Can Jam that said something like "D S, when music doesn't matter". Considering 95% of the DACs they sell are DS, seems they don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## warrenpchi

bflat said:


> seems they don't take themselves too seriously.


 
  
 What makes you think that?  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They named their company Schiit.


----------



## 45longcolt

eee pee said:


> I gotta stop reading this thread for my own mental well being.


 
  
 If you are truly concerned with your mental well-being, what are you doing on Head-fi?


----------



## lukeap69

45longcolt said:


> If you are truly concerned with your mental well-being, what are you doing on Head-fi?




Very good point!


----------



## VolumusMaximus

Mjolnir mono-blocks.. 1/2 magni sized enclosures..


----------



## johnjen

My vote for at least one of the 3 mystery products is for an interface converter/data stream controller, perhaps with DSP functionality built in…
 Along the lines of Wyrd Schiit run amuck…
  
 I figure it'll have AES/EBU capability, at the very least.
  
 JJ


----------



## Ableza

I don't care what products are announced I just want one signed in silver paint.  If it's good enough for Bob Carver it's good enough for Schiit...


----------



## Cardiiiii

Hoping the multi-bit Gugnir is under $1k.


----------



## audiofrk

cardiiiii said:


> Hoping the multi-bit Gugnir is under $1k.


 
 I don't think this will be possible each of the dacs cost ~$90 and is a single channel.  So for a balance signal they need 4 (~$360)  and thats just the dacs not counting the rest of the analog stage or the superburrito filter board.


----------



## RCBinTN

stillhart said:


> Most of us are just having a little fun, for lack of anything better to talk about.
> 
> Maybe they'll announce an IPO so that everyone can literally buy their own piece of Schiit!


 
  
 I'm in favor of that idea.  With paper certificates.  Schiit on a shingle.


----------



## AustinValentine

audiofrk said:


> I don't think this will be possible each of the dacs cost ~$90 and is a single channel.  So for a balance signal they need 4 (~$360)  and thats just the dacs not counting the rest of the analog stage or the superburrito filter board.


 
  
 This. If I had to venture, I'd figure that they'll be a bit over $1200 (maybe $1249). Current D-S Gungnir with USB 2.0 is $849 + shipping. $400-450 difference seems right considering the cost of the DAC chips and other components minus the savings from not using the DS chips and components. Maybe $450 for an upgrade board with a $60 install charge from Schiit? (Based on install prices for Uber Analog and USB Gen 2.) That puts about a grand price difference between Multi-bit Gungnir and Yggdrassil, which seems right from a price/product differentiation standpoint. 
  
 I wouldn't be surprised if these estimates are low and the prices are more than this. But I'd be _very_ surprised - and pretty damn pleased - if it's less.


----------



## theblueprint

austinvalentine said:


> This. If I had to venture, I'd figure that they'll be a bit over $1200 (maybe $1249). Current D-S Gungnir with USB 2.0 is $849 + shipping. $400-450 difference seems right considering the cost of the DAC chips and other components minus the savings from not using the DS chips and components. Maybe $450 for an upgrade board with a $60 install charge from Schiit? (Based on install prices for Uber Analog and USB Gen 2.) That puts about a grand price difference between Multi-bit Gungnir and Yggdrassil, which seems right from a price/product differentiation standpoint.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if these estimates are low and the prices are more than this. But I'd be _very_ surprised - and pretty damn pleased - if it's less.




My thoughts exactly. Multibit gungnir will fill in the gap between DS gungnir and Yggy, so anything around $1200 would be fair game. With that being said, I have high hopes for Mjolnir 2 (though we probably won't see that until 2016). Schiit would seriously have to make it SE too (just like Rag) and surprise us with a couple more bonus features to make it worthwhile (Jason mentioned that Mjolnir was their second slowest selling product).


----------



## AustinValentine

theblueprint said:


> My thoughts exactly. Multibit gungnir will fill in the gap between DS gungnir and Yggy, so anything around $1200 would be fair game. With that being said, I have high hopes for Mjolnir 2 (though we probably won't see that until 2016). Schiit would seriously have to make it SE too (just like Rag) and surprise us with a couple more bonus features to make it worthwhile (Jason mentioned that Mjolnir was their second slowest selling product).


 
  
 I'd like to see that too. Revising the Mojo just makes sense. Right now, it's a product sandwiched between boutique amplifier companies' budget offerings: the Cavalli Liquid Carbon ($600) and the Eddie Current Black Widow ($1249). That's a really bad place to be because both of those amplifiers are incredible. Finding a way to give the Mojo SE output capability would be a big help.


----------



## zabzaf

baldr said:


> Eventually, we will filter this tech down to the level of all Schiit upgradable DACs.  Any and all current owners of these DACs have been helping this design effort and will be offered reduced price upgrades... when we get there.  I am personally grateful to each and every Gungnir and Bifrost owner who has trusted and partnered with me so far on this journey.


 
  
 I have had this quote rattling around my head since I first read of the Gungnir upgrade. I'm speculating a reduced (possibly 0%) margin product for those that upgrade. Those who purchased Bifrost or Gungnir moving forward with the multibit technology will subsidize the upgrade.
  
 Purely speculation but it seems Mike wants to reward those who have helped develop Yggdrasil's technology. I hope I'm right.


----------



## audiofrk

actually I'm putting the price for the gugnir to be between $1200-$1500 and the bifrorst to be $800-$1000 just based on component cost but even still I think you'll be hard up to find a better sound at those prices.  I believe the bifrost will be the sweet spot for most spacious and detailed with tight bass.  For most setups the multibit bifrost will not be the limiting factor (think amp & tranducer).
  
 I don't think there's going to be subsidized upgrade for multiple reasons, but I don't think they'll need it as you can upgrade a total of 4 boards for the gungnir at your own leisure
  
 2xDS DAC+analog stage---->2xmultibit DAC+analog stage+deglitcher?
  
 mofta filter ---->superburrito filter (look at the yggy board on their website and you'll see that the dsp has its own board)
  
 USB2---> USB3
  
  Keep your Wyrd and upgrade dacs first, then filter, and finally usb.


----------



## zabzaf

audiofrk said:


> actually I'm putting the price for the gugnir to be between $1200-$1500 and the bifrorst to be $800-$1000 just based on component cost but even still I think you'll be hard up to find a better sound at those prices.  I believe the bifrost will be the sweet spot for most spacious and detailed with tight bass.  For most setups the multibit bifrost will not be the limiting factor (think amp & tranducer).
> 
> I don't think there's going to be subsidized upgrade for multiple reasons, but I don't think they'll need it as you can upgrade a total of 4 boards for the gungnir at your own leisure
> 
> ...




I've actually been wondering how they plan to implement the separate DSP board into Gungnir seeing as it seems to have 2 spots for the analog/DAC cards and one for the USB...


----------



## Stillhart

zabzaf said:


> I have had this quote rattling around my head since I first read of the Gungnir upgrade. *I'm speculating a reduced (possibly 0%) margin product for those that upgrade. *Those who purchased Bifrost or Gungnir moving forward with the multibit technology will subsidize the upgrade.
> 
> Purely speculation but it seems Mike wants to reward those who have helped develop Yggdrasil's technology. I hope I'm right.


 
  
 Yes, we'd all like something for nuthin, but I think that's expecting a little much.  I expect to see normal margins on any eventual upgrade for primary owners, and INCREASED margins for the uncouth peasants who dared to buy a product on the secondary market.
  
 EDIT - For the record, that's friendly joshing.  I'm sure whenever the upgrades happen, the pricing will be fair for everyone.


----------



## zabzaf

stillhart said:


> Yes, we'd all like something for nuthin, but I think that's expecting a little much.  I expect to see normal margins on any eventual upgrade for primary owners, and INCREASED margins for the uncouth peasants who dared to buy a product on the secondary market.
> 
> EDIT - For the record, that's friendly joshing.  I'm sure whenever the upgrades happen, the pricing will be fair for everyone.


 

 No worries. I have thick skin in this crazy speculation game! I just to upgrade my Gungnir...


----------



## jfoxvol

audiofrk said:


> I don't think this will be possible each of the dacs cost ~$90 and is a single channel.  So for a balance signal they need 4 (~$360)  and thats just the dacs not counting the rest of the analog stage or the superburrito filter board.


 
  
 If Gungnir goes multibit, I expect a true trickle down.  Instead of 20 bit DACs, 18-bit ladder DACs which are far less expensive (I've seen baby sisters going for around 20 a pop, versus 90).  Throw in simpler DSP board with less horsepower and fewer taps (regular burrito size).  You could achieve 19 bits effective, versus the 21 in the Yggy.  That's pretty dang good still.


----------



## TAMAL

An Schiit DAP will b nice (as I was planning to buy a DAP later this year  ) but it seems that they are not interested about DAPs....soooo sad


----------



## Cardiiiii

jfoxvol said:


> If Gungnir goes multibit, I expect a true trickle down.  Instead of 20 bit DACs, 18-bit ladder DACs which are far less expensive (I've seen baby sisters going for around 20 a pop, versus 90).  Throw in simpler DSP board with less horsepower and fewer taps (regular burrito size).  You could achieve 19 bits effective, versus the 21 in the Yggy.  That's pretty dang good still.


 
 Didn't understand a word there but I'll take your word for it haha!


----------



## amnesiac75

I would like to see a surge protector / power conditioner with the wyrd built in put inside a gungnir type housing.


----------



## JEspina456

amnesiac75 said:


> I would like to see a surge protector / power conditioner with the wyrd built in put inside a gungnir type housing.


 
 I would pick that up for sure.


----------



## jfoxvol

cardiiiii said:


> Didn't understand a word there but I'll take your word for it haha!


 
 Long story short:  Cheaper and not as good as Yggdrasil but same concept.  Yggy Junior, basically.


----------



## zabzaf

jespina456 said:


> I would pick that up for sure.


 

@JEspina456 loves clean power...trust me!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

zabzaf said:


> @JEspina456
> loves clean power...trust me!




I'm sorry but how would you know........or is that a personal question?


----------



## zabzaf

wildcatsare1 said:


> I'm sorry but how would you know........or is that a personal question?




Right, sorry inside joke. We've been friends for 25 years since we were teenagers and live about 2 miles from each other. And he truly loves clean power...


----------



## Wildcatsare1

zabzaf said:


> Right, sorry inside joke. We've been friends for 25 years since we were teenagers and live about 2 miles from each other. And he truly loves clean power...




Joking.....as in big Krell Monblocks or a Ragnarok.


----------



## rmoody

zabzaf said:


> @JEspina456 loves clean power...trust me!


 

 Two words....whooooo don't?!
  
 else Poe's law takes effect!


----------



## JEspina456

wildcatsare1 said:


> I'm sorry but how would you know........or is that a personal question?[/quote
> 
> Yes, I'm a bit obsessed with clean power, upgraded cables and anti-vibration feet. Snake oil, maybe, but makes me feel like the sound is better. Ha.


----------



## yay101

I really want a 50wpc stereo amp with headphone amp built in in a bifrost chassis. It won't happen. But a man can dream.


----------



## wink

Quote:Ableza 





> I don't care what products are announced I just want one signed in silver paint.


 
  
 The product cannot live up to it's name if it's not coloured a chocolate brown.    .... man, what an oversight.........


----------



## Cardiiiii

jfoxvol said:


> Long story short:  Cheaper and not as good as Yggdrasil but same concept.  Yggy Junior, basically.


 
 I think the Yggy Jnr title will go to the multi-bit Gungnir. I'm thinking the multi-bit Bifrost will be the Gungy Jnr. Or the multi-bit Bifrost might have the same internals as the multi-bit Gungnir without the balanced out.


----------



## cjc

Schiit sure has their shipping together.
 I ordered an Asgard 2 online today and received a message just a hour later that it was shipped...... with a FEDEX tracking # too.
 Now that's FAST!


----------



## bigro

cjc said:


> Schiit sure has their shipping together.
> I ordered an Asgard 2 online today and received a message just a hour later that it was shipped...... with a FEDEX tracking # too.
> Now that's FAST!


 
 I have sent their tech team emails after midnight est and have gotten responses shortly after. And not the prepackages thanks we will get to you when we get to you but an actual response to my question. Some of the best customer service I have had.
   


yay101 said:


> I really want a 50wpc stereo amp with headphone amp built in in a bifrost chassis. It won't happen. But a man can dream.


 

  
 +1 . A Bifrost Is on my short list as in the next 30 days. It will be Tucked nicely under my Valhalla 2 which I use as a Tube preamp to a 2.1 Channel setup. A power Amp that is cut of the same cloth would be purchased shortly after the Bifrost. That will probably a very good match for the ELAC Book shelf speakers that are to be released soon.


----------



## ThePianoMan

bigro said:


> +1 . A Bifrost Is on my short list as in the next 30 days. It will be Tucked nicely under my Valhalla 2 which I use as a Tube preamp to a 2.1 Channel setup. A power Amp that is cut of the same cloth would be purchased shortly after the Bifrost. That will probably a very good match for the ELAC Book shelf speakers that are to be released soon.




I'm excited for those ELACs as well. Heard they were something phenomenal. 
I'd suggest The NAD C 316BEE if you're on a budget. Rag could work too though


----------



## cjc

Thanks GREAT to hear. I also called AUDEZE Customer Service the same day and was QUITE IMPRESSED that they were so nice to deal with.
 5 Stars each for Schitt and Audeze.


----------



## Stillhart

Guys, I got an inside tip that they're going to be releasing a NEW lossless audio codec exclusive to Schiit, that will be even smaller than FLAC.  It'll be called SchiiLAC!


----------



## lukeap69

Then we all need to Schillac then...


----------



## RCBinTN

Nice to read all the positive comments about Schiit Audio's great customer service.  I've experienced the same great service from them, including very helpful e-mails returned promptly.  They are going thru some Schiit right now, so I'm sure they appreciate your positive posts here on Head-Fi.


----------



## rmoody

thepianoman said:


> I'm excited for those ELACs as well. Heard they were something phenomenal.
> I'd suggest The NAD C 316BEE if you're on a budget. Rag could work too though


 
  
 Please don't feed the animals. If he gets one I'll have to get one. Then both our SWMBO's will kick us out and then what?
  
 I'll be really excited to have a beer fueled listening session when he gets his ELACs, he's been talking about them for over a month now.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

wink said:


> The product cannot live up to it's name if it's not coloured a chocolate brown.    .... man, what an oversight.........      :blink:




Well Wink, that all kinda depends on what you consumed......


----------



## CaveManta

wildcatsare1 said:


> Well Wink, that all kinda depends on what you consumed......


 
 As they always say; Schiit in, Schiit out.


----------



## Nomad Girl

Oh, for the love of Schiit...I'll be there


----------



## ElMariachi

stillhart said:


> Guys, I got an inside tip that they're going to be releasing a NEW lossless audio codec exclusive to Schiit, that will be even smaller than FLAC.  It'll be called SchiiLAC!
> 
> Haha!


----------



## aamefford

I just cancelled.  I won't be able to make it down.  I've worked the last 20 days straight, and my family has forgotten what I look like.  I'll be getting reaquainted this weekend!  Have fun, take pictures, post impressions and prices!


----------



## Stillhart

aamefford said:


> I just cancelled.  I won't be able to make it down.  I've worked the last 20 days straight, and my family has forgotten what I look like.  I'll be getting reaquainted this weekend!  Have fun, take pictures, post impressions and prices!


 
  
 Ah, bummer!  Probably the best choice, though.


----------



## audiofrk

Jason will you guys have any CD transport? If not can bring some music on sd card?


----------



## aamefford

stillhart said:


> Ah, bummer!  Probably the best choice, though.


 
 Yeah, for sure.  There will always be headphones....  I'm bummed I'll miss the chance to meet you though.


----------



## BDM-Fi

rcbintn said:


> Nice to read all the positive comments about Schiit Audio's great customer service.  I've experienced the same great service from them, including very helpful e-mails returned promptly.  They are going thru some Schiit right now, so I'm sure they appreciate your positive posts here on Head-Fi.


 

 +1, I've found their service exceptional; received very fast and to the point responses to some questions I had w.r.t. Ragnarok.


----------



## AppropriateName

Just did an xml sitecrawl in vain, can't wait to hear about what is announced.


----------



## kenman345

appropriatename said:


> Just did an xml sitecrawl in vain, can't wait to hear about what is announced.


 
 Thanks for saving me the time. I am getting impatient


----------



## Mediahound

My guess is a portable headphone amp/dac. Do I win anything if I'm right?


----------



## lukeap69

mediahound said:


> My guess is a portable headphone amp/dac. Do I win anything if I'm right?




Of course, 100 internet points.


----------



## rogerthatmand

Give us a hint about Valhalla 3 or other new OTL amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I want to buy the Valhalla 2 but I think I should wait two more days to see what will be revealed.


----------



## wink

Wait for the [REDACTED]..........   prime your wallets.......


----------



## Anavel0

I say it's some fancy add-on unit that will allow remote control. That way they don't have to get FCC approval for every device, instead just the remote control unit. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## CaveManta

I don't know if I'd like a Schiit remote. It would be uncomfortable using a sharp-edged, rectangular, 110 degree Celsius control. But it would be nice to gain control of my Schiit. It would make my Schiit more.. regular, if you will.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

So bit-perfect gears, [REDACTED]. Bifrost, Gungnir, both ? Modi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali


----------



## Redcarmoose

Wow! Who would have thought?


----------



## Ali-Pacha

dat the images have been removed due to their content ?
  
 Ali


----------



## Redcarmoose

ali-pacha said:


> dat the images have been removed due to their content ?
> 
> Ali






Let me try this again?


----------



## wink

Ho-hum...!


----------



## warrenpchi

Okay, we're now just a few days away from the big unveiling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As such, it is now my duty to throw in a plot twist!
  
 In addition to the three products mentioned previously, there is now a FOURTH product making its debut at SchiitShow 2015.  I was going to let you guys guess at what it might be... but I know that would be torture, so I'll just tell you.
  


Spoiler: The fourth product making its debut is a...



HEADPHONE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
 Yeah, you read that right.  And no, I'm not bullschiiting you.  Jude will have all the details shortly, so make sure to follow his posts.
  
 Four new products, three new directions, two manufacturers, one SchiitShow.


----------



## lukeap69

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, we're now just a few days away from the big unveiling!     As such, it is now my duty to throw in a plot twist!
> 
> In addition to the three products mentioned previously, there is now a FOURTH product making its debut at SchiitShow 2015.  I was going to let you guys guess at what it might be... but I know that would be torture, so I'll just tell you.
> 
> ...




What? I thought they are not going to...


----------



## warrenpchi

Oh yeah, there was one more thing I wanted to mention...
  
 Some of you may have been wondering why there are only 150 spots available for the show.  It's not because the venue is too small.  It's because Schiit has generously decided to have the entire event catered!
  
 That's right, you're gonna get to EAT SCHIIT all day long!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've seen the menu, and it is both impressive and bountiful!  And it ain't cheap.  So yeah, that's why there are only 150 spots available (because they can't feed the whole world).
  
 That said, let's give Jason, Mike, Denise, Alex, Tony and everyone else at Schiit a big thanks for being so ********* cool!


----------



## warrenpchi

lukeap69 said:


> > Originally Posted by *warrenpchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > In addition to the three products mentioned previously, there is now a FOURTH product making its debut at SchiitShow 2015.  I was going to let you guys guess at what it might be... but I know that would be torture, so I'll just tell you.
> >
> ...


 
  
 See?  I knew there was no way you guys would guess it.  So no more of this Warren-never-tells-us-anything jive okay?


----------



## lukeap69

warrenpchi said:


> See?  I knew there was no way you guys would guess it.  So no more of this Warren-never-tells-us-anything jive okay?




But, but... There are 3 more products.


----------



## lukeap69

Anybody start guessing what type of Schiitphone is going to be launched? Dynamic, planat, estat?


----------



## AxelCloris

warrenpchi said:


> Oh yeah, there was one more thing I wanted to mention...
> 
> Some of you may have been wondering why there are only 150 spots available for the show.  It's not because the venue is too small.  It's because Schiit has generously decided to have the entire event catered!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can I get a doggie Schiit bag?


----------



## warrenpchi

lukeap69 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > See?  I knew there was no way you guys would guess it.  So no more of this Warren-never-tells-us-anything jive okay?
> ...


 

 Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, we're now just a few days away from the big unveiling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jason stoddard said:


> *2015, Chapter 9:*
> *Hints, Teases, and Solicitations*
> 
> [...]
> ...


 




  
 Ali


----------



## Anavel0

HE NEVER SAID IT WAS A SCHIIT HEADPHONE!!


----------



## AxelCloris

ali-pacha said:


> Ali


 
  
 It's possibly a partnership with a company that _are_ experts in transducers. Just because they said they'd never make their own doesn't mean they won't make one with someone else.


----------



## alreadyused

warrenpchi said:


> Okay, we're now just a few days away from the big unveiling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "Two Manufacturers" he says. So it's not a schiit phone.


----------



## Anavel0

I say it's a lower cost headphone from Mr.Speakers to replace the Mad Dog line.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

warrenpchi said:


> Four new products, three new directions, two manufacturers, one SchiitShow.


 
  
 A second manufacturer?  Is it an independent company, or some kind of sub-Schiit?


----------



## theblueprint

anavel0 said:


> I say it's a lower cost headphone from Mr.Speakers to replace the Mad Dog line.




I think so too. Wow, to think that I almost pulled the trigger for a Mad Dog Pro/Alpha Dog.


----------



## Cardiiiii

Or Schiit branded headphones manufactured by someone else? But that's not how Schiit does things. I want a multibit DAC that's under $1k.


----------



## kenman345

anavel0 said:


> I say it's a lower cost headphone from Mr.Speakers to replace the Mad Dog line.


 
  
  


buttuglyjeff said:


> A second manufacturer?  Is it an independent company, or some kind of sub-Schiit?


 
 I think that would mean we are getting Dog Schiit....?!?


----------



## mike138

Nothing like a last-minute plot twist! I've been driving myself mad lately trying to decide which headphones to upgrade to. If Schiit is partnering with someone to make headphones suited particularly to their devices, I'll have to add that to the list for consideration.


----------



## wink

I don't think the headphone would be *electrostatic, UNLESS* one of the new products is an *Electrostatic Amplifier........!!!!!*
  
 The [REDACTED] may be renamed the [ELECTRODACTED]. But then again, I'm biased.


----------



## Byronb

anavel0 said:


> I say it's a lower cost headphone from Mr.Speakers to replace the Mad Dog line.


 
 +1


----------



## reddog

Too many possibilities, my poor sleep deprived brain is overheating. Hmmm a Audeze ceo resigned two months ago, I wonder if that chap could be working with Schiit Audio. Another possibility would be MrSpeaker's working with the folk from Schiit Audio. But who knows its all speculation till the schiit hits the fan saturday.


----------



## warrenpchi

wink said:


> [ELECTRODACTED]. But then again, I'm biased.




Okay, that one actually made me lol.


----------



## wink

All that wit, and I didn't even get a reputation.      Life is cruel.


----------



## abhinit90

Just a couple more days, there's nothing more satisfying than some good Schiit.


----------



## JeffA

Does anyone know whether there will be discounts on the new products (or any Schiit products) offered at the show?


----------



## theblueprint

jeffa said:


> Does anyone know whether there will be discounts on the new products (or any Schiit products) offered at the show?




Doubt it. I asked them during another show and besides Jason doesn't believe in sales (since his products are always on sale).


----------



## theblueprint

cardiiiii said:


> Or Schiit branded headphones manufactured by someone else? But that's not how Schiit does things. I want a multibit DAC that's under $1k.




The multibit Bifrost should be less than $1000!


----------



## audiofrk

audiofrk said:


> Jason will you guys have any CD transport? If not can bring some music on sd card?




One More time


----------



## Stillhart

audiofrk said:


> One More time


 
  
 I brought my X5 to Canjam so I could use Coax out for DAC's, line out for Amps and SD card when all else fails.  Every vendor there was fine with me plugging in my own source to test the gear.  That included Schiit.  I can't speak for them, but I suspect they'll be fine with you bringing a SD card or USB stick or whatever.


----------



## theblueprint

It just hit me. 

Mrspeakers + schiit =

DOG SCHIIT. 

OMG :basshead:


----------



## Raptor34

you folks are sooooo easy.


----------



## audiofrk

stillhart said:


> I brought my X5 to Canjam so I could use Coax out for DAC's, line out for Amps and SD card when all else fails.  Every vendor there was fine with me plugging in my own source to test the gear.  That included Schiit.  I can't speak for them, but I suspect they'll be fine with you bringing a SD card or USB stick or whatever.




At canjam i did bring a sd card but schiit usually runs jriver full screen which sucks at mounting temporary media


----------



## superjawes

theblueprint said:


> jeffa said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether there will be discounts on the new products (or any Schiit products) offered at the show?
> ...


The only discounts you will find are on B-stock products and outdated products (like how Magni 1 was $79 after Magni 2 launched; slight discount until old stock is depleted).

Speaking of discounts, Schiit's site apparently has a refreshed listings for B-stock and black finish products, including black finish Gungnir (which I have not seen before).


----------



## DaemonSire

Called it!
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/775189/welcome-to-the-schiitshow/75#post_11777355


----------



## colorsquid

Sure would be great if this event was live streamed.
  
 In lieu of that, anyone think they can periscope the announcement?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It'll be called the Schiit Fenrir, IF it's being co-created with MrSpeakers. Why? Fenrir is the monstrous wolf that killed Odin. Wolf = dog, and MrSpeakers loves some dogs.

That naming opportunity can't possibly be missed, if the partnering is true.

And I'm betting 1000% that it's a planar. That's what's in nowadays.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

mad lust envy said:


> It'll be called the Schgiit Fenrir, IF it's being co-created with MrSpeakers. Why? Fenrir is the monstrous wolf that killed Odin. Wolf = dog, dog = MrSpeakers naming.


 
 Anything against Kennerton Odin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali


----------



## 3 toes of fury

Yo Jason.....the hour of schiit show goodness soon approaches!       Best of luck to you and the Schiit gang with the show and new products launch!!
  
*Quick question:*    will the products be listed on your website and avail for order as of Saturday or will initial distribution only be via the show and the web orders will happen some time later? 
  
  
 Peace .n. Living in Stereo
  
 Three Toes of Fury


----------



## warrenpchi

mad lust envy said:


> It'll be called the Schiit Fenrir, IF it's being co-created with MrSpeakers. Why? Fenrir is the monstrous wolf that killed Odin. Wolf = dog, and MrSpeakers loves some dogs.


 
  
 Hey, that's a pretty good guess!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But no, that's not gonna happen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, I find it odd that no one has even considered that it might be Grado.  Wait, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## reddog

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, that's a pretty good guess!     But no, that's not gonna happen.
> 
> BTW, I find it odd that no one has even considered that it might be Grado.  Wait, did I just say that out loud?



Grado that would be great. Although you are having to much fun feeding tiblets of information to the pack.


----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, that's a pretty good guess!     But no, that's not gonna happen.
> 
> BTW, I find it odd that no one has even considered that it might be Grado.  Wait, did I just say that out loud?


You, my dear friend, are the guy that gathers a group to look at a bee hive, kicks it, and runs off to watch. Not that I have a problem with that, mind you.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

A bright source/amp maker with notoriously bright headphone manufacturers? Hmm...


----------



## magnum703

Well then should I be holding off into buying the bifrost and the Valhalla 2 then?


----------



## Hardwired

I'm waiting until they announce the new products before making any decision to buy them all.


----------



## Stillhart

My money's on a new Koss Portapro.  It's time for a refresh on those.


----------



## jfoxvol

stillhart said:


> My money's on a new Koss Portapro.  It's time for a refresh on those.


 

 I support this.  I still have mine after all these years.


----------



## Anavel0

warrenpchi said:


> Hey, that's a pretty good guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They did partner with that whiskey maker to make a special closed headphone. Grado has a VERY unique house sound that people just don't flock to like any other hi-fi headphone brand. Sure it could be Grado and I'd love it they were making a more mainstream sounding headphone or maybe a more comfortable to wear headphone. (My little ears can't take that much pressure against them for my long listening sessions.) But Schiit is very in tune to the hi-fi headphone community and Mr. Speakers (Dan) is also very in tune to the hi-fi headphone community. It just makes good sense for these two, comparatively, upstart companies to have a launch party together. 
  
 I do love rock n' roll though; so I couldn't be upset with a considerably improved Grado.


----------



## audiofrk

stillhart said:


> My money's on a new Koss Portapro.  It's time for a refresh on those.




I'm with stillheart the value of the portapro is amazing


----------



## ludvigrollover

audiofrk said:


> I'm with stillheart the value of the portapro is amazing


 

 I gave mine to my ex when I started losing my hair. Thankskoss!
  
 EDIT: I actually saw a guy with PortaPro on BART. He had wisely shaved his head before putting those on. Also saw a guy almost tripping on his DT880 cable in the stairs.


----------



## audiofrk

There we go koss drivers + schiit enclosure now with 80% more burrito.

Funny no one said anything about jasons old speaker company


----------



## 3 toes of fury

headphone guess:   mid range cost ortho closed back.  $300-450.  lots of attention in mid range these days and closed has little competition (PM-3;  EL-8).


----------



## warrenpchi

aamefford said:


> You, my dear friend, are the guy that gathers a group to look at a bee hive, kicks it, and runs off to watch. Not that I have a problem with that, mind you.


 
  
 LOL, okay, I'll admit it.  I'm trolling you guys pretty hard at this point.


----------



## Seraphi

Could it be the recently leaked Abyss Diana? http://www.head-fi.org/t/777618/abyss-diana-the-second-release-by-abyss-headphones
  
 But then again, the two companies are targeting different demographics...


----------



## mikoss

I am looking forward to the new Schiit. Any guesses on names? The Schiit Frigg? Or maybe the Schiit Megingjard... Or just [redacted]


----------



## Stillhart

3 toes of fury said:


> headphone guess:   mid range cost ortho closed back.  $300-450.  lots of attention in mid range these days and closed has little competition (PM-3;  EL-8).


 
  
 ZMF has some very good headphones between the PM-3 and EL-8 prices.  Plus there's the not-quite-gone-yet MrSpeakers headphones.  Just sayin...


----------



## Redcarmoose

They would be wise to include power condition modules which match the equipment in the different stacks. Or even a power conditioning control center on the floor big enough for all equipment. It seems it could help all the equipment sound better and target the buying public who already has everything by the company.

They should make cables. Even though many are not believers, cable companies (power/interconnection) make money. Some are going to buy the product even if they hear a difference or not. It really does seem like a type of media server would be in order for them to make at this point. Some type of front end that many could buy to use with the equipment they own?


----------



## Odin412

hardwired said:


> I'm waiting until they announce the new products before making any decision to buy them all.


 
  Same here. I'm considering a Lyr 2 but I'll hold off until after the show.


----------



## Argo Duck

Here's my 2c - actually less! - of speculation. IIRC Jason stated 2-3 years ago even your microwave has a DAC. Jason never stopped musing over this interesting factoid, and now here we are in 2015 with bluetooth and wireless enabled wearables and the internet of things (IoT).

I predict Schiit is about to unveil a wearable gadget which converges these technologies; focus is IoT. This gadget will opportunistically and dynamically sniff any and all DAC chips in range, combining them in a massively parallel multi-bit local array. With massive processing power on tap, this is *the wearable DAC to beat all DACs including even the Yggdrasil*. Combined with the new bluetooth headphone emerging from the partnership between Schiit and [headphone partner redacted], this will be the wearable music solution to leave Schiit's competitors in the dust.

And for those who prefer to continue with their favorite IEMs or wired phones, *Ragnarok technology has been decanted into Schiit's new line of tee-shirts*. Featuring a chip on both shoulders these unique shirts retain Ragnarok's fully balanced circlotron topology at a fraction of the size and weight.

Finally, Jason and the team have perfected a *battery technology powered by BS* and therefore assured of a limitless supply of energy to power these new devices especially when on-line.

There we have it - three new products, two new directions...


----------



## magnum703

The show is tmr!


----------



## Zocoyotzin

I know it was said that all new products will start shipping immediately, but when will the stuff go live on their website?


----------



## goldendarko

zocoyotzin said:


> I know it was said that all new products will start shipping immediately, but when will the stuff go live on their website?



 


I'm gonna go ahead and guess sometime shortly after they've been announced


----------



## Stillhart

goldendarko said:


> zocoyotzin said:
> 
> 
> > I know it was said that all new products will start shipping immediately, but when will the stuff go live on their website?
> ...


 
  
 I heard Jason will have a big TV up on the wall with $$$$ scrolling as the sales come in.  He's going to make a big announcement and then push a button the phone to turn on ordering and the numbers will start scrolling.  Then he and Moffat will pop bottles of champagne and spray each other and the umbrella girls and that's when the REAL party will start.
  
 I read it on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## money4me247

lol this is quite a long thread just for spectulation hahah


----------



## checha31

Schiit happens


----------



## TAMAL

checha31 said:


> Schiit happens




That is what everyone is waiting for....


----------



## reddog

hardwired said:


> I'm waiting until they announce the new products before making any decision to buy them all.



+1 Well said.


----------



## MuZo2

_*Creative Conspiracy - *_to generate new ideas


----------



## JK-47

Flux Capacitor...


----------



## TAMAL

How about a "Quantum Nuclear DAC" ?


----------



## CaveManta

Lol at the flux capacitor idea. I mean wouldn't it be hilarious if Schiit invented time travel and sold it at the lowest prices possible? ...What if they actually are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As for the Quantum Nuclear DAC... You could create x-rays with it! Well, any kind of ray for that matter! Wait. This is most ingenious! A nuclear-powered DAC/Amp that allows you to share the extra headroom with your friends(and an entire city!)


----------



## TAMAL

cavemanta said:


> Lol at the flux capacitor idea. I mean wouldn't it be hilarious if Schiit invented time travel and sold it at the lowest prices possible? ...What if they actually are? h34r:
> As for the Quantum Nuclear DAC...
> You could create x-rays with it! Well, any kind of ray for that matter! Wait. This is most ingenious! A nuclear-powered DAC/Amp that allows you to share the extra headroom with your friends(and an entire city!)




Yo thats what I'm talkin about... 
the "Nuclear Sch!!t" xD


----------



## Redcarmoose

cavemanta said:


> Lol at the flux capacitor idea. I mean wouldn't it be hilarious if Schiit invented time travel and sold it at the lowest prices possible? ...What if they actually are? h34r:
> As for the Quantum Nuclear DAC...
> You could create x-rays with it! Well, any kind of ray for that matter! Wait. This is most ingenious! A nuclear-powered DAC/Amp that allows you to share the extra headroom with your friends(and an entire city!)





Finding out that they went back in time to 1976 and asked Bob Eubanks to MC was not that surprising. The fact that Bob Barker turned them down to MC, that was amazing. $7000.00 in equal to $30,000 in today's money, still Bob Barker turned them down.

The truly amazing thing was that they talked Jude into wearing smoke streams as he parachutes in upon the big unveiling, along with the music syncopated laser light show, disco band and firework show. I'm surprised he is confedent he can get passed the balloons?


----------



## mab1376

reddog said:


> +1 Well said.


 
 I ordered my Lyr 2 the day before they made the announcement of the new product showcase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Gonna be so pissed if they unveil a Lyr 3 or tube based mjolnir.


----------



## wink

Even warrenpchi doesn't realise thar [REDACTED] is Icelandic for [S****tS**w}


----------



## reddog

mab1376 said:


> I ordered my Lyr 2 the day before they made the announcement of the new product showcase.
> 
> Gonna be so pissed if they unveil a Lyr 3 or tube based mjolnir.



I understand your fears but I feel the lyr 2 and mjolnir upgrades will not happen, just yet. I can not wait for tomorrow's sciitshow and revealing of stuff, that will drain my wallet, but make me a happy audiophile fool lol.


----------



## jfoxvol

reddog said:


> I understand your fears but I feel the lyr 2 and mjolnir upgrades will not happen, just yet. I can not wait for tomorrow's sciitshow and revealing of stuff, that will drain my wallet, but make me a happy audiophile fool lol.


 
  
 Yup.  There will be no 3s this round or anytime soon, according to Jason.  If there's new balanced gear, I suspect smaller new topology in DAC and Amp (think modi or bifrost form factor or in between).  I suspect cheaper multibit DAC, Yggy junior maybe as well (19 whole bits!).  I guess we'll know tomorrow.


----------



## pjyi

In the show cases like this, do you guys usually bring your gears (headphones, laptop, amp, dac) to test their products?


----------



## reddog

pjyi said:


> In the show cases like this, do you guys usually bring your gears (headphones, laptop, amp, dac) to test their products?



+1 good question, I have never been to a head-fi show.


----------



## jfoxvol

reddog said:


> I understand your fears but I feel the lyr 2 and mjolnir upgrades will not happen, just yet. I can not wait for tomorrow's sciitshow and revealing of stuff, that will drain my wallet, but make me a happy audiophile fool lol.


 

 My assumptions on previous based on my prediction that the two ideas are
  
 1) Affordable balanced gear
 2) Affordable multibit
  
 Multi bit and balanced are always at the high end of the price bracket in product lines.  Even in Schiit's, the cheapest balanced amp is 750 bucks. Given Jason's admission to developing a teenie balanced topology, I thought it would be neat to have a sub 200 balanced amp that would fit in form factor or a modi case. We've already seen affordable tube (Vali), affordable phono (mani).  Affordable balanced amp seems the logical extension.  Possibly an affordable balanced DAC to match? That would be cool.
  
 The Yggrdassil has brought multibit DAC performance back into the forefront of the conversation as well.  Using similar topology with less stringent performance requirements (voltage regulation, less DSP, 18bit vs 20bit chips), a much more affordable multibit DAC might show up.  Remember, the best 32 bit DACs equivalent number of bits is around 19.5.  Dual 18 bits gives you 19.  Pretty close.
  
 Anyway, that's my suspicion as to what is coming.


----------



## Stillhart

pjyi said:


> In the show cases like this, do you guys usually bring your gears (headphones, laptop, amp, dac) to test their products?


 
  
  


reddog said:


> +1 good question, I have never been to a head-fi show.


 
  
 I bring my Fiio X5, which has coax out, line out and headphone out.  This lets me use it to test DAC's, Amps, and headphones with my own music.  I also always bring my portable du jour so I have something I'm familiar with to test out new gear.  The fewer variables you have, the easier it is to suss out the sound of whatever device you're trying to test. 
  
 While I fully plan on listening to everything I can in many combinations, it's always good to have that familiar baseline.
  
 That said, since this is a one-manufacturer show (or two now I guess), I don't know if they'd be keen to have people bringing their own portable DACs and Amps.


----------



## mithrandir38

Crap. I just tried to RSVP, and all the tix are gone. I don't suppose it's ok just to show up?


----------



## rmoody

mithrandir38 said:


> Crap. I just tried to RSVP, and all the tix are gone. I don't suppose it's ok just to show up?


 

 Sure, you can show up. Might not get in the doors.


----------



## jfoxvol

I expect pics and vid for those of us who can't go.


----------



## Anavel0

What about a transformer that would let OTL tube amp play nice with low impedance headphones?! I love my Valhalla 2 but we all know it doesn't do the best with planar magnetics. I don't think anyone is doing anything like that yet. I'd save me from buying a whole new amp just for them.


----------



## jfoxvol

anavel0 said:


> What about a transformer that would let OTL tube amp play nice with low impedance headphones?! I love my Valhalla 2 but we all know it doesn't do the best with planar magnetics. I don't think anyone is doing anything like that yet. I'd save me from buying a whole new amp just for them.


 
  
 You should have heard the first Valhalla with low Z headphones.  They cut the impedance in half and added low gain.  Probably as good as that will get without a solid state output stage.  My Oppo PM-3s work well in low gain mode.  Of course, an iphone can drive them. 
  
 I do like the transformer idea though.  Unfortunately, it wouldn't really help any other amp in their lineup.


----------



## warrenpchi

mithrandir38 said:


> Crap. I just tried to RSVP, and all the tix are gone. I don't suppose it's ok just to show up?




Please PM me your full name and email address.


----------



## olor1n

mab1376 said:


> reddog said:
> 
> 
> > +1 Well said.
> ...




Lol. Get ready to rage then.

Should've cancelled your order following the announcement.


----------



## olor1n

Wonder if there are units already allocated to Schiit's overseas distributors. Would prefer to order locally than through Schiit.


----------



## magnum703

Post photos for us that's not in the US of the new products!


----------



## Ableza

26 pages on this thread and the show is tomorrow??  OK, well here's hoping there is a NEW thread about the show when it actually happens...


----------



## 3 toes of fury

MISSION SCHIITPOSSIBLE:
  
 Hello Head-fi'ers lucky enough to be actually attending the schiitshow tomorrow.
 Your mission.
 Should you choose to accept it.
 Is to tear yourself away from the shinny schitt goodness juuuust long enough to drop by this thread and give we fans a quick update and overview of the new gear as soon as you can.
 If you are captured during said transmission we will disavow all knowledge of the mission.
 Until we receive your transmission,  we'll be hitting F5 repeatedly all morning.
 Good luck and good tunes.
  
 This posting will self destruct in
  
 5....
 4......
 3.........
 2.....................
  
 {BOOOOOOM!}
  
 Peace .n. Livin in Stereo, 
  
 3ToF


----------



## morethansense

It's the 15th here. You peeps need to hurry and catch up already.


----------



## AxelCloris

I am jealous of every single person who will be in attendance.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/777735/mrspeakers-ether-c-review-announcement-a-new-closed-back-planar-magnetic-flagship-from-mrspeakers


----------



## pjyi

stillhart said:


> I bring my Fiio X5, which has coax out, line out and headphone out.  This lets me use it to test DAC's, Amps, and headphones with my own music.  I also always bring my portable du jour so I have something I'm familiar with to test out new gear.  The fewer variables you have, the easier it is to suss out the sound of whatever device you're trying to test.
> 
> While I fully plan on listening to everything I can in many combinations, it's always good to have that familiar baseline.
> 
> That said, since this is a one-manufacturer show (or two now I guess), I don't know if they'd be keen to have people bringing their own portable DACs and Amps.


 
 Thank you!
 I will bring my set up just in case haha


----------



## AudioMan612

Is there any reason to be there at the start?  My work schedule is pretty late, so I'm currently not a morning person at all, and it will be a :40 - :50 drive for me.


----------



## alreadyused

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/7305#post_11838012
  
  
 Mjolnir 2 SS or Tube
  
  
 and  SS tubes also compatible with Lyr


----------



## mikoss

and stuff


----------



## tonykaz

A Triple Launch from Schiit,
  
 Must be sumpum they already know like the back of their hands and it's gotta be small ( this is only a 10,000 sq.ft. outfit ) .
  
 Personally, I ain't  hoping for nuthin, less'in it's a better Asgard2 ( I can't see how that's possible ).
  
   I wonder if they're gonna have pretty girls and an open Bar? , maybe some gooey Pizza and a Pair of Giant Loudspeakers, hmm.  
  
 Anyway, I wish em well.
  
 Smack-dab in the Middle of LA, anyone in the area should be able to get there in less than a couple of hours ( it's Saturday, isn't it? ) .
  
 Stiff competition from Portugal though, the Govt. over there just made all their Illegal Drugs Legal, they're gettin one hell of a Tourist bump for their Economy. ( Greece should consider something like this), just sayin. 
  
 Good Luck to Schiit 
  
 from
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## TAMAL

Hasn't 15th August already began ? O.o When is the show ? [ Getting excited, impecient and lot more ! xD ]


----------



## jfoxvol

Same


----------



## Redcarmoose

tonykaz said:


> A Triple Launch from Schiit,
> 
> Must be sumpum they already know like the back of their hands and it's gotta be small ( this is only a 10,000 sq.ft. outfit ) .
> 
> ...






Your writing about an event in Portugal that happened in 2001 not yesterday?

Don't know what your saying about government making all drugs legal, they have all been legal there for the last 14 years?


----------



## lukeap69

Ethers C and Mjolnir 2. 

2 more to go...

@warrenpchi - 2 more left. Spit it out!


----------



## Amish

Was my post removed or am I just drunk? I could have swore I posted here offering my Schiit ticket. We are allowed to transfer them. so again...mine is up for offer if someone in so cal wants it to hit up the show.
  
  
 If my post was removed mods then please follow up with a PM so I don't get myself in trouble but we are allowed to transfer our tickets.


----------



## BobFiggins

amish said:


> Was my post removed or am I just drunk?


 
  
 Been stalking this thread for the last hour. More than just your post was removed. Glad I saved the images!


----------



## Cardiiiii

bobfiggins said:


> Been stalking this thread for the last hour. More than just your post was removed. Glad I saved the images!


 
 The images were posted by Mr Speaker, so don't know who removed it. Anyway, I hope there is more than one multibit DAC.


----------



## AudioMan612

I already asked, and got no response, so I'll try again:

 Is anything special happening at the beginning of the event, or can we show up whenever and get the same experience?  I really don't feel like being there at 10:00.


----------



## Cardiiiii

audioman612 said:


> I already asked, and got no response, so I'll try again:
> 
> Is anything special happening at the beginning of the event, or can we show up whenever and get the same experience?  I really don't feel like being there at 10:00.


 
 I'm assuming there will be some kind of official announcement/unveiling of the products, then refreshments, and then testing time.


----------



## AudioMan612

Yeah I had a feeling that would be the case.  I think I'll show up around 12.  I have plans somewhat in the area in the evening anyways, so I'd rather not have to make 2 long drives, which would happen if I ran out of things to do.


----------



## cskippy

lukeap69 said:


> Ethers C and Mjolnir 2.
> 
> 2 more to go...
> 
> @warrenpchi - 2 more left. Spit it out!


 
 Also Multi Bit Gungnir...


----------



## lukeap69

cskippy said:


> Also Multi Bit Gungnir...




Missed that. Any more details?

So now we have 3

1. Ether C
2. Mjolnir 2
3. Gungnir 2

and the last 1? Schiit cable??? LOL


----------



## Zocoyotzin

lukeap69 said:


> Missed that. Any more details?
> 
> So now we have 3
> 
> ...


I believe the ss tubes may be the third product.


----------



## BobFiggins

lukeap69 said:


> Missed that. Any more details?





> 3. Gungnir 2


 
  
 This is based off the removed images, so the information may be missing bits. Hope this doesn't get removed, but:
  
 Mjolnir 2
 $849
 Balanced tube or solid-state hybrid headphone amplifier
 8w/32 ohms | Single-ended output | Selectable inputs | Preamp outputs | Gain switching | (unreadable etc.)
 The first tube hybrid or solid state headphone amp. Lisst(sp?) solid state tubes also compatible with Lyr 2. Front panel grin(sp?) and input switching.
  
 Gungnir Multibit (didn't say 2)
 $1249
 Unique multibit technology from Yggdrasil in a more affordable, fully upgradeable DAC.


----------



## Cardiiiii

bobfiggins said:


> Hope this doesn't get removed, but:
> 
> Mjolnir 2
> Looks like $649 or $849, hard to tell.
> ...


 
 Pretty sure the Mjolnir 2 was $849.


----------



## lukeap69

bobfiggins said:


> Hope this doesn't get removed, but:
> 
> Mjolnir 2
> Looks like $649 or $849, hard to tell.
> ...




Thanks. The multibit Gungnir is the one I will be mostly interested with. And of course the solid state tubes for my Lyr 2... Exciting times. But not for my wallet.


----------



## BobFiggins

What could LISST stand for? Lithium Ion Solid State Tube?


----------



## TAMAL

bobfiggins said:


> What could LISST stand for? Lithium Ion Solid State Tube?




Post 403 of 402 ! How is that possible ? O_O


----------



## murrays

tamal said:


> Post 403 of 402 ! How is that possible ? O_O


 

 Probably some posts have been redacted.


----------



## mcduman

check the tweets of computeraudiophile


----------



## lukeap69

mcduman said:


> check the tweets of computeraudiophile


 
 Thanks. 849 for M2 and 1249 for G2. Wonder how trickled down is the G2 compared to the Yggy?


----------



## reddog

Arg the anticipation is killing me. I need to know what new and fantastic schiit is going to be released. I am in audiophile distress. Should I get a dac for the liquid Carbon or should I go for MrSpeaker's new closed back headphone the ETHER C , the c is for carbon. The rational me says to get a dac and sit on my money and just enjoy what I have. The irrational me says go for another pair of heaphones. I think I will just kick back and truly enjoy what I have. This hobby is so addictive lol.


----------



## jfoxvol

reddog said:


> Arg the anticipation is killing me. I need to know what new and fantastic schiit is going to be released. I am in audiophile distress. Should I get a dac for the liquid Carbon or should I go for MrSpeaker's new closed back headphone the ETHER C , the c is for carbon. The rational me says to get a dac and sit on my money and just enjoy what I have. The irrational me says go for another pair of heaphones. I think I will just kick back and truly enjoy what I have. This hobby is so addictive lol.



Sent you a PM


----------



## ThePianoMan

bobfiggins said:


> What could LISST stand for? Lithium Ion Solid State Tube?




EDIT: I've never heard of anyone using battery technology for amplification, but it's possible! 

Obviously SST is solid state tubes. I'm thinking maybe LI stands for Limited interference, or low impedance or something. I dunno. Could be Lithium-ion too.

Also for those wondering, SS tubes are basically dual-FET circuits being fed bipolar current (just like a triode) that ouput to a MOSFET converter. It eliminates transistors in the line, but isn't a vacuum tube either. Harmonic distortion curves resemble vacuum tubes more closely, but with the benefits of Ss and FET electronics. Some old microphones use this type of implementation. (Just my limited knowledge of SS tubes. They're not real common in personal audio, and I'm no expert) 

Also kinda hope that whole thing didn't cause any issues between Dan and Schiit... I sorta was looking forward to the surprise tbh.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

thepianoman said:


> Haha, unless schiit has figured out a continuous motion machine, I've never heard of anyone using battery technology for amplification!
> 
> Obviously SST is solid state tubes. I'm thinking maybe LI stands for Limited interference, or low impedance or something. I dunno.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should check out Vinnie Rossi's LIO then.  Going battery is a great way to condition power...


----------



## ThePianoMan

buttuglyjeff said:


> You should check out Vinnie Rossi's LIO then.  Going battery is a great way to condition power...




Hm. Interesting. I suppose running power through a battery could have some interesting effects, though I don't know enough about the application of battery technology to audio amplification to really say anything intelligent here.

I do wonder - would they be using traditional liquid electrolyte, or SS lithium-ion substitutes? The tech is pretty new, so I have to imagine it'd be traditional electrolyte. Do you have any links to Vinny Ross' stuff?


----------



## alreadyused

LIO uses ultracapacitors. Not batteries.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

alreadyused said:


> LIO uses ultracapacitors. Not batteries.


 
  
 Correct, but a similar concept.  Isolating your gear from the grid really does have a sonic benefit.


----------



## alreadyused

bobfiggins said:


> This is based off the removed images, so the information may be missing bits. Hope this doesn't get removed, but:
> 
> Mjolnir 2
> $849
> ...


 
 That was "Front panel Gain and Input switching".
  
 But grinning is OK, too.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Did a little reading up on stuff. Turns out lithium ion can be used in capacitors. You learn something new every day.

OTOH it could be low impedance due to implementation of bipolar FETs. (Although FETs are inherently high impedance) perhaps bipolar FET implementation changes how that works. I'm no FET expert though.


----------



## ThePianoMan

The deletion of those pictures reminded me of this:


----------



## XERO1

lukeap69 said:


> Wonder how trickled down is the G2 compared to the Yggy?


 
  
 The main difference is that the Gungnir Multibit will use four 18-bit Analog Devices R2R dacs per unit.
  
 I'm pretty sure Jason told me (a couple months ago) that the regular Gungnir's can be upgraded to a Multibit by swapping out the DAC boards.
  
 We'll all know for sure in couple more hours!


----------



## MrSpeakersPeter

For what it's worth the leak was not Dan's fault, it was mine. I didn't know everything was embargoed until today at 10am PDT. I tried to redact everything when I found out but it was too late people had screen caps and Google caches. I feel horrible. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## jfoxvol

mrspeakerspeter said:


> For what it's worth the leak was not Dan's fault, it was mine. I didn't know everything was embargoed until today at 10am PDT. I tried to redact everything when I found out but it was too late people had screen caps and Google caches. I feel horrible. *hangs head in shame*


 

 It is what it is.  I was, however, on my way to bed when the first picture popped up [you bast*** - kidding].  There's a lot of hype and excitement behind this and people are truly excited about some new interesting products.  If anything, I think it will only enhance the interest.  Granted, I just bought a Rag this week.  Though, I knew stuff was coming.  I also couldn't help myself.  I'm sure we're all excited to hear more about it.  Especially this electrical engineer.


----------



## wahsmoh

mrspeakerspeter said:


> For what it's worth the leak was not Dan's fault, it was mine. I didn't know everything was embargoed until today at 10am PDT. I tried to redact everything when I found out but it was too late people had screen caps and Google caches. I feel horrible. *hangs head in shame*




In all fairness it is 1028 Panama** Daylight Time, hehe okay I'm sitting at Tocumen Airport in Panama stalking this thread and waiting for the goods to be released. My flight departs at 1248 and still no gate # assigned. Argh im like a robot walking back and forth to check the flight schedules. 

Oh and now that know it is multi-bit, the next question is does it use the Sharc DSP or no DSP? I guess I'll find out when I get to Miami.


----------



## lukeap69

xero1 said:


> The main difference is that the Gungnir Multibit will use four 18-bit Analog Devices R2R dacs per unit.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Jason told me (a couple months ago) that the regular Gungnir's can be upgraded to a Multibit by swapping out the DAC boards.
> 
> We'll all know for sure in couple more hours!


 
 Thanks. I hope it will sound as close as Yggy (or better!)


----------



## ThePianoMan

wahsmoh said:


> In all fairness it is 1028 Panama** Daylight Time, hehe okay I'm sitting at Tocumen Airport in Panama stalking this thread and waiting for the goods to be released. My flight departs at 1248 and still no gate # assigned. Argh im like a robot walking back and forth to check the flight schedules.
> 
> Oh and now that know it is multi-bit, the next question is does it use the Sharc DSP or no DSP? I guess I'll find out when I get to Miami.




The sign said DSP filter. Mike has said too that the other multibit DACs will use the "superburrito" closed-form filter.


----------



## ThePianoMan

Also, perhaps this is an odd request, but I would be thrilled at pictures/impressions of the menu. I know Jason to be a foodie (hey, it's exciting when folks know what molecular gastronomy is!) so perhaps someone could indulge me (pun intended) somewhere in the slew of gear pics/posts I'm sure will be flooding in later today.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'd love a live stream, or at least some live tweeting with pics...


----------



## lukeap69

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'd love a live stream, or at least some live tweeting with pics...


 
 Yeah, me too. A la Samsung or Apple event...


----------



## ashutoshp

Where are the updates? I have been waiting patiently in PA for something more official.... but I've had enough. Cmon folks! Somebody....


----------



## Ableza

ashutoshp said:


> Where are the updates? I have been waiting patiently in PA for something more official.... but I've had enough. Cmon folks! Somebody....


 
 The show hasn't even started yet.


----------



## jrflanne

29 pages of Schiit Show conversation. I think that is cool. So, is Jason going to strut out on stage like Steve Jobs? Not the dead one. Mike's new t-shirt. Let me put a DAC extender in your Gungnir.


----------



## Mediahound

Did anyone camp out at the show location overnight to be first in line or anything?


----------



## TAMAL

ableza said:


> The show hasn't even started yet.




........


----------



## reddog

ableza said:


> The show hasn't even started yet.



Are you attending the show sir. I hope you are, I appreciate your educated opinions.


----------



## Ableza

reddog said:


> Are you attending the show sir. I hope you are, I appreciate your educated opinions.


 

 Unfortunately due to some health issues I could not make it.  So I wait for news like everyone else.


----------



## ThePianoMan

jrflanne said:


> 29 pages of Schiit Show conversation. I think that is cool. So, is Jason going to strut out on stage like Steve Jobs? Not the dead one. Mike's new t-shirt. Let me put a DAC extender in your Gungnir.




I can just imagine Jason in a Black turtleneck and jeans, and Mike walking around telling everyone "can you believe this guy?"


----------



## ThePianoMan

http://www.head-fi.org/t/777735/mrspeakers-ether-c-review-announcement-a-new-closed-back-planar-magnetic-flagship-from-mrspeakers/90#post_11839276


----------



## ashutoshp

ableza said:


> The show hasn't even started yet.



Thank you. I added rather than subtracted


----------



## Khragon

Two new ideas: 

1. Power switch on the front 
2. Remote control


----------



## lukeap69

reddog said:


> Yes a multibit Gungnir for my lc and perhaps a mjolnir, if tube based. My wallet does not have a chance in hades. Lol


 
 or you can replace your Lyr 2's tube with LISST!


----------



## jrflanne

Oh, they are probably schmoozing and sipping white wine spritzers. And looking for the Gray Poupon.


----------



## Mediahound

I didn't want to spend so much on the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil, and thought it would be overkill for my space/setup. But I think I may have to buy this new Schiit. I'm like the perfect target market for them. 
  
 I'm still within a 30 day return policy on my Oppo HA-1.
  
 More power with the Schiit, right?
  
 Decisions decisions...


----------



## reddog

lukeap69 said:


> or you can replace your Lyr 2's tube with LISST!


 I am a bit dence , what is LISST?


----------



## Ableza

reddog said:


> I am a bit dence , what is LISST?


 
 I think it stands for Lithium-ion solid state tube.  So it should be LiSST.  In any case I am waiting for a description of what exactly there are.


----------



## MWSVette

ableza said:


> I think it stands for Lithium-ion solid state tube.  So it should be LiSST.  In any case I am waiting for a description of what exactly there are.


 
 Me too...


----------



## reddog

ableza said:


> I think it stands for Lithium-ion solid state tube.  So it should be LiSST.  In any case I am waiting for a description of what exactly there are.


+1 thanks, and yes like you I am waiting for more detailed description.


----------



## Ableza

reddog said:


> +1 thanks, and yes like you I am waiting for more detailed description.


 
 I have a few guesses since I am a little bit familiar with current advances in battery and capacitor technology but I'll wait for Mr. Moffatt to explain.


----------



## ThePianoMan

ableza said:


> I have a few guesses but I'll wait for Mr. Moffatt to explain.




Very much looking forward to the info on the LISST tubes as well. Not something you see often. (I've run into a few working in recording studios but all were rather old)


----------



## Ableza

thepianoman said:


> Very much looking forward to the info on the LISST tubes as well. Not something you see often. (I've run into a few working in recording studios but all were rather old)


 
 Interesting.  Know of any links?


----------



## Mediahound

Where's the pricing & availability info.?


----------



## ThePianoMan

ableza said:


> Interesting.  Know of any links?




Just a few. Not much info but here's what I now of. The vintage Mics I've used essentially were wired for triode operation, and the designers just stuck a dual-FET "tube" in place of the triode, and output it into a MOSFET setup. LI could also stand for low impedance on this case, as FETs are inherently high impedance, but doubling them up and running bipolar current through could make them more efficient. Not really something I know a ton about though, info is sketchy even on the pro audio side of things. (I'm just a lowly music student though, so take it all with a grain of salt XP)

http://gabevee.tripod.com/sstube.html

http://www.muzicosphere.com/solid-state-tubes-for-amps-by-amt/


----------



## Kununa

khragon said:


> Two new ideas:
> 
> 1. Power switch on the front
> 2. Remote control


 
 I really love Schiit and literally the only reason I don't consider buying from them again is the power switch on the back. In a rack that's impossible to reach. Some people just leave their gear on I guess, but I don't.


----------



## lukeap69

thepianoman said:


> Just a few. Not much info but here's what I now of. The vintage Mics I've used essentially were wired for triode operation, and the designers just stuck a dual-FET "tube" in place of the triode, and output it into a MOSFET setup. LI could also stand for low impedance on this case, as FETs are inherently high impedance, but doubling them up and running bipolar current through could make them more efficient. Not really something I know a ton about though, info is sketchy even on the pro audio side of things. (I'm just a lowly music student though, so take it all with a grain of salt XP)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Thanks for the info TPM!


----------



## Mediahound

thepianoman said:


> Just a few. Not much info but here's what I now of. The vintage Mics I've used essentially were wired for triode operation, and the designers just stuck a dual-FET "tube" in place of the triode, and output it into a MOSFET setup. LI could also stand for low impedance on this case, as FETs are inherently high impedance, but doubling them up and running bipolar current through could make them more efficient. Not really something I know a ton about though, info is sketchy even on the pro audio side of things. (I'm just a lowly music student though, so take it all with a grain of salt XP)
> 
> http://gabevee.tripod.com/sstube.html
> 
> http://www.muzicosphere.com/solid-state-tubes-for-amps-by-amt/


 

 I guess it's sorta like how you can put in different opamp chips in some amps like the iBasso portables?


----------



## ThePianoMan

mediahound said:


> I guess it's sorta like how you can put in different opamp chips in some amps like the iBasso portables?




A little. From what I understand, the FETs are essentially replacing the vacuum tube. The benefits in theory should be a harmonic distortion curve more closely resembling traditional tubes but with more linear freq. response and lower distortion numbers, similar to transistors. A theoretical "best of both worlds" I guess. 


If the LI is indeed lithium ion, the electrolyte battery may be functioning as some sort of capacitor? That's pure speculation on my part though.


----------



## Ableza

Using an FET to replace the function of a tube is standard solid-state amplification.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Combining a MOSFET output stage along with a Li cap array used as a storage medium for impulse response could create some interesting topologies... but again, I'll wait and see what Master Baldr says.


----------



## ThePianoMan

ableza said:


> Using an FET to replace the function of a tube is standard solid-state amplification.     Combining a MOSFET output stage along with a Li cap array used as a storage medium for impulse response could create some interesting topologies... but again, I'll wait and see what Master Baldr says.




Kind of along the lines of what I was thinking! Will be excited to hear about them as well. 

Btw, hope you are feeling well Ableza, I know you said a health issue prevented you from attending.


----------



## Ableza

thepianoman said:


> Kind of along the lines of what I was thinking! Will be excited to hear about them as well.
> 
> Btw, hope you are feeling well Ableza, I know you said a health issue prevented you from attending.


 

 Hey thanks to you and to all who sent good wishes.  I'm fine, just recovering from some surgery.  The hassles of getting old.  But I sit here listening to Neil Young and Crazy Horse through my Alpha Primes amplified by Lyr with Gold Dragons, DAC by Wavelength.  All is good.


----------



## vocalstrance

Not a bad way to recover. Good music and a smile.


----------



## ThePianoMan

That sounds awesome, glad to hear it! (And glad to hear you're recovering.)


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ableza said:


> Hey thanks to you and to all who sent good wishes.  I'm fine, just recovering from some surgery.  The hassles of getting old.  But I sit here listening to Neil Young and Crazy Horse through my Alpha Primes amplified by Lyr with Gold Dragons, DAC by Wavelength.  All is good.


 
 Glad you are on the mend! I resemble your getting old and surgeries comment. really wish I had been a golfer instead of a linebacker, they are still trying to put me back together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## bflat

I think Schiit is going all retro with their new products and the news release will be in morse code.


----------



## Mediahound

bflat said:


> I think Schiit is going all retro with their new products and the news release will be in morse code.


 
  
  
 .-- .... . .-. . / .. ... / - .... . / ... .... .. - ..--..
  
 http://morse-code.eu/m/eJxjZJCTYwj3cA1yVfAMVgjxcFUI9vAMsQcAMvsFDQ==


----------



## Edwood

Wasn't able to make it to the Schiit Show, as I have a nasty cold. Didn't want to make others sick.


----------



## Ableza

mediahound said:


> Does the Mjolnir 2 automatically turn off the preamp outs when you plug a headphone in? I don't seem to see a switch for controlling the outputs.


 
 Most Schiit amps do not do that.


----------



## Ableza

luckbad said:


> Lisst solid state "tubes"
> http://schiit.com/products/lisst-tubes


 
 OK,  "Linear," not "Lithium."  So basically a plug-in FET instead of a tube.  Cool.  Clever design.  But not for me.


----------



## gr8soundz

Will the multi-bit Gungnir need days of warm-up like the Yggdrasil?


----------



## Mediahound

ableza said:


> Most Schiit amps do not do that.


 

 So how do you switch between headphone listening and speaker listening? I guess you have to just turn off the speakers or speakers amp?


----------



## theblueprint

mediahound said:


> So how do you switch between headphone listening and speaker listening? I guess you have to just turn off the speakers or speakers amp?


 
  
 If it's anything like the Asgard 2's pre outs, they're disabled when headphones are plugged in. If you want to listen via speakers, unplug your cans.


----------



## Mediahound

theblueprint said:


> If it's anything like the Asgard 2's pre outs, they're disabled when headphones are plugged in. If you want to listen via speakers, unplug your cans.


 

 Thanks.
  
 I placed my order!


----------



## theblueprint

mediahound said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I placed my order!


 
  
 Congrats and lucky you!
  
 I was really hoping Schiit would announce the multibit Bifrost. Looks like my wallet can be happy this round.


----------



## Mediahound

theblueprint said:


> All of Schiit's DACs are iOS friendly. I don't see it ever becoming an issue, especially with the new Gungnir.


 

 How do you actually plug an iOS device into the DAC? It doesn't have the USB A in.


----------



## AxelCloris

mediahound said:


> How do you actually plug an iOS device into the DAC? It doesn't have the USB A in.


 
  
 Apple CCK and a USB cable.


----------



## Mediahound

axelcloris said:


> Apple CCK and a USB cable.


 

 Thanks. Forgot about that.


----------



## ThePianoMan

ableza said:


> OK,  "Linear," not "Lithium."  So basically a plug-in FET instead of a tube.  Cool.  Clever design.  But not for me.




Yeah. This idea I guess probably evolved from Rag supposedly being tube-SS switchable, but I was hoping for something really cool and different. Oh well.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hi everybody, the SchiitShow impressions thread is now open! 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/777730/schiitshow-2015-impressions


----------



## mehdikh423

tonykaz said:


> M d R Hotel,
> 
> Nice venue, 4 sure.
> 
> ...



Hi mate..where is your distribution in iran?!


----------

